# Seth is the new king of the Drivler!!!!!!!! :)#23



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

my drivler! now get to work!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

You big dummy


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



quit messin up a perfectly good wall


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> quit messin up a perfectly good wall



Does your daddy quack still have your helmet?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Do i , the King , even need to comment??


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Do i , the King , even need to comment??



Kind Mud Rules.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Need...........beer..............soon


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2012)

who is seth?.........he dat boy from Metter?.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> who is seth?.........he dat boy from Metter?.........






Don'tchaknow, erythangs betta in Metta, and erythangs cooler in Pooler !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don'tchaknow, erythangs betta in Metta, and erythangs cooler in Pooler !!!



Lawdy I musta went through the wrong side of both of em


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> me too



Me free


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Need...........beer..............soon



me too.........think I'll have some fo supper


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2012)

<------- Afternoon Delight------->


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Had some cajun shrimp, sausage, pasta meal at Ruby Tuesdays, pretty ole good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------- Afternoon Delight------->



Jeffro!! Wazza happenin


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------- Afternoon Delight------->



hey Jeff......how you gettin along?.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!! Wazza happenin





rydert said:


> hey Jeff......how you gettin along?.........



Doin fine, thanks! How bout you boyz? 

Just got home from out of town!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------- Afternoon Delight------->



Sky Rockets in Sight?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 6, 2012)

Flight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin fine, thanks! How bout you boyz?
> 
> Just got home from out of town!!!



Good , was going to your neck of the woods this weekend but i think my brothers coming down here instead. Ready to do a lil fishin myself


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Sky Rockets in Sight?





NOYDB said:


> Flight?




Why wait til night??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lawdy I musta went through the wrong side of both of em



metter aint big enough to have more than 1 side


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good , was going to your neck of the woods this weekend but i think my brothers coming down here instead. Ready to do a lil fishin myself



Heck yeah!!! I would've gone today had it not been for the breeze. I need calm winds (slick water) for the action I'm looking for


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Does your daddy quack still have your helmet?



he is just renting it 






he better not scratch it an mess up my dale jr paint job


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Flight?





After all these years, it finally makes sense!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Do i , the King Idjit , even need to comment??



Nope


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Do i , the King , even need to comment??



the crown has been passed to the younger generation you just couldent see what happend for all the mud in the way


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> _*Kind*_ Mud Rules.





Jeff C. said:


> <------- Afternoon Delight------->


 Chief In Da HOUSE!!!!


NOYDB said:


> Flight?


more like "Fright" with this bunch..........



Seth carter said:


> the crown has been passed to the younger generation you just couldent see what happend for all the mud in the way


 you disrespectin your elders?  Do I need to round up Nicodemus ~~again~~?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Chief In Da HOUSE!!!!
> 
> more like "Fright" with this bunch..........
> 
> ...



were is the dull hatcheted grinch?


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> After all these years, it finally makes sense!



you and my little girl should sing together.............sounds like y'all would be close on the words..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nope


Aint you got something to do 


Seth carter said:


> the crown has been passed to the younger generation you just couldent see what happend for all the mud in the way





Seth carter said:


> were is the dull hatcheted grinch?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Speakin of Nic, where is Les  hiding???


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> you and my little girl should sing together.............sounds like y'all would be close on the words..............



My wife fusses at me all the time because I butcher the words.

Almost Home:

I was runnin from some honey bees:

I heard,

I was runnin from somebody mean!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got something to do


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of Nic, where is Les  hiding???



Where is Les?

Where is Miguel?


----------



## rydert (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of Nic, where is Les  hiding???



I thought Les got banned......



pstrahin said:


> My wife fusses at me all the time because I butcher the words.
> 
> Almost Home:
> 
> ...





.........yep y'all could sing together fine


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Where is Les?
> 
> Where is Miguel?



in quacks basement


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> in quacks basement


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> were is the dull hatcheted grinch?





Keep on actin` up, and you`ll know...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> were is the dull hatcheted grinch?


uuummmmmm..................


mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of Nic, where is Les  hiding???


 once again, you didn't get the memo, huh?


pstrahin said:


> Where is Les?
> 
> Where is Miguel?


 WHEREAREWE????????


Nicodemus said:


> Keep on actin` up, and you`ll know...


 I thought that'd get a rise outta ya!

Good Lawd, they's getting their money's worth outta me today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> I thought Les got banned......



 Heck no, The Kings got ole Les on an Undercover Mustard Mission


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

I kinda have a hankerin for a cold bud light, maybe just a little bit of frost on the bottle.  And a big ole piece of meat cooked on the grill.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I kinda have a hankerin for a cold Coors light, maybe just a little bit of frost on the bottle.  And a big ole piece of meat cooked on the grill.



Me too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I kinda have a hankerin for a cold bud light, maybe just a little bit of frost on the bottle.  And a big ole piece of meat cooked on the grill.





mudracing101 said:


> Me too


I'm in a Nicodemus mood............... whisky, straight, throw away the top...........


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm in a Nicodemus mood............... whisky, straight, throw away the top...........



Here Keebs, please allow me to buy you the 1st round!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Heck no, The Kings got ole Les on an Undercover Mustard Mission


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



Would you look at that.  He snuck in and got to be King of page 2!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Here Keebs, please allow me to buy you the 1st round!


 why thank you kind sir, I hope there's more where that came from.............


pstrahin said:


> Would you look at that.  He snuck in and got to be King of page 2!


 it's rigged............


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Would you look at that.  He snuck in and got to be King of page 2!



I'm stealthy like a ninja.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why thank you kind sir, I hope there's more where that came from.............
> 
> it's rigged............


   



Les Miles said:


> I'm stealthy like a ninja.



Mustard Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Keebs lets go , Les has got it now


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mustard Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Keebs lets go , Les has got it now


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mustard Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Keebs lets go , Les has got it now



Just sitting here hoping that Mr Nicodemus doesn`t ban me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm in a Nicodemus mood............... whisky, straight, throw away the top...........



keebs, I knew I could get along with you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Chief In Da HOUSE!!!!
> 
> more like "Fright" with this bunch..........
> 
> ...



Where's dat lil smiley that licks his hand and fixes his hair


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Fixin BAC troubles.............now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Fixin BAC troubles.............now



Work it!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening folks!!!!   How goes it?​


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Work it!!!



Fore 



fitfabandfree said:


> Evening folks!!!!   How goes it?



Evenin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm stealthy like a ninja.




Really????




fitfabandfree said:


> Evening folks!!!!   How goes it?​





I wanna stawk ya . . .


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo!!!  I gots me a stawker!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Evening folks!!!!   How goes it?​



going great fff and how's it with you?


----------



## kracker (Jun 6, 2012)

Never date a bartender. Pretty much impossible to lie about how much money you spend drinking.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> Never date a bartender. Pretty much impossible to lie about how much money you spend drinking.



What about waitresses  That work at the bat 





(Actually all 4)


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> you and my little girl should sing together.............sounds like y'all would be close on the words..............



A supporting family member sent this to me.  Turns out it aint my fault!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Should I call Sucker Punch yet


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> A supporting family member sent this to me.  Turns out it aint my fault!



Drankus say you suffer from chronic lyricosis


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drankus say you suffer from chronic lyricosis



speekin of which, I need a drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Woohoo!!!  I gots me a stawker!!!






You just don't know . . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

I saw something about a GON Blast at Gwinnett Center.  Any of ewes guys go?


----------



## kracker (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I saw something about a GON Blast at Gwinnett Center.  Any of ewes guys go?


I wanted to, but my broke ankle is gonna keep me out.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going great fff and how's it with you?



Not bad!  Not bad at all.   Finally got me an hour of pool time tonight.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You just don't know . . . .



Do tell!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Not bad!  Not bad at all.   Finally got me an hour of pool time tonight.



tini mini time?  watch out for stawkers


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm stealthy like a ninja.


I picture you as more of a kung fu panda type. Without the skillz of course. 


fitfabandfree said:


> Woohoo!!!  I gots me a stawker!!!


It ain't like winning the lottery. 


Hankus said:


> Should I call Sucker Punch yet


That was one weird movie. 


pstrahin said:


> I saw something about a GON Blast at Gwinnett Center.  Any of ewes guys go?



Well, i was planning to, but i'm afraid it ain't gonna be possible now. I got checks flying outta the house every which way.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

kracker said:


> I wanted to, but my broke ankle is gonna keep me out.



I want to meet Troy Landry to see if I can understand him without the caption on the bottom of the TV screen.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I picture you as more of a kung fu panda type. Without the skillz of course.
> 
> It ain't like winning the lottery.
> 
> ...



I understand.  One just graduated college, one in college, 2 at home.  Too much month at the end of the money.  VIP tickets are 75 ea.  If I get to go, I want the cheap tickets!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I picture you as more of a kung fu panda type. Without the skillz of course.
> 
> It ain't like winning the lottery.
> 
> ...



SP.......Sucker Punch...........Sugar Plum............


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tini mini time?  watch out for stawkers



It's a kini, but not all that mini!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> It's a kini, but not all that mini!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

BAC levels............normal







(Actually all 4)


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Think I'll go drank a few more


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Trust me, it's for the best.  I am 43 yo.  Don't need to be walking around in a stringy little thing.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Trust me, it's for the best.  I am 43 yo.  Don't need to be walking around in a stringy little thing.



Isnt that really for the judges to decide


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

The internet people I called the PUI offenders have gone the way of the banned


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> SP.......Sucker Punch...........Sugar Plum............



ahh, gotcha.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Trust me, it's for the best.  I am 43 yo.  Don't need to be walking around in a stringy little thing.



I'm 48 and don't drink. Where did this beer gut come from?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ahh, gotcha.



So is now good 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm 48 and don't drink. Where did this beer gut come from?



"Tha sins of the father are paid by the son"


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Pie time


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I see Kung fu panda has arrived. 
Man, i can't wait to sit at the Crawfish Hole in Jackson. I got a heart to do tomorrow morning, then an 8 hour drive to Mississippi. meeting starts early friday, but we should get out in time to hit the mudbugs, corn, sausage, and taters for supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wal-mart pepperoni pizza with extra pepperoni.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

He ley me live


 ".......drunks and fools"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Should I call Sucker Punch yet





Anytime before 7 is fine. Babies get bathed and ready for bed after that


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anytime before 7 is fine. Babies get bathed and ready for bed after that



I too sober call then


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I too sober call then



You ain't scared, are ya? 

Texts are ok after 7  Just sayin'


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sandersville bound



So where in Sandersville did you have to go today??

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You ain't scared, are ya?
> 
> Texts are ok after 7  Just sayin'



If could text I wouldn't call



RUTTNBUCK said:


> So where in Sandersville did you have to go today??
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Helltonia


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If could text I wouldn't call



 

Have to make a trip to Atlanta tomorrow....anyone know of anything interesting to check out while I'm there? I really hate the place, but might as well do a few things while I'm at it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Have to make a trip to Atlanta tomorrow....anyone know of anything interesting to check out while I'm there? I really hate the place, but might as well do a few things while I'm at it.



I got nothin 



Directions to nowhere


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If could text I wouldn't call
> 
> 
> 
> Heltonia


Fixed it for ya!!.......Boys in blue!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Have to make a trip to Atlanta tomorrow....anyone know of anything interesting to check out while I'm there? I really hate the place, but might as well do a few things while I'm at it.


You could give the Georgia aquarium a try...........Maybe Boneboy is on duty??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got nothin
> 
> 
> 
> Directions to nowhere



Eh, I'm prolly just gonna hit my appointment and haul my tail back as quick as I can. I hate Atlanta

Dood. I actually know where nowhere is, too! What the crap?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Have to make a trip to Atlanta tomorrow....anyone know of anything interesting to check out while I'm there? I really hate the place, but might as well do a few things while I'm at it.



A really funny and interesting guy named pbradley lives near there.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 6, 2012)

pbradley said:


> A really funny and interesting guy named pbradley lives near there.



Oh reaaaallllllly?  Hmmmm. I'm headed to Stockbridge with my girls. Emily has a doctor appointment. Where "near" there do ya live?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh reaaaallllllly?  Hmmmm. I'm headed to Stockbridge with my girls. Emily has a doctor appointment. Where "near" there do ya live?



Riverdale - about 20 minutes from Stockbridge.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 6, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Riverdale - about 20 minutes from Stockbridge.



Whatchoo got goin' on tomorrow?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whatchoo got goin' on tomorrow?



Not a thing.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh reaaaallllllly?  Hmmmm. I'm headed to Stockbridge with my girls. Emily has a doctor appointment. Where "near" there do ya live?



Toot your horn when you pass the tanger exit. Im about 15-20 miles behind it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2012)

Slip.........Have you started your new job yet??


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Slip.........Have you started your new job yet??



No.
Got "hired" and did the drug test 15 days ago and was told to wait for a phone call to schedule orientation. I even called back on the 8th day of waiting to make sure everything was okay. I was told yep, just keep waiting.

They were quick with the interviews and stuff, no idea what the hold up is now.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fixed it for ya!!.......Boys in blue!!
> 
> You could give the Georgia aquarium a try...........Maybe Boneboy is on duty??



Yep, that's them :rofl/



Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, I'm prolly just gonna hit my appointment and haul my tail back as quick as I can. I hate Atlanta
> 
> Dood. I actually know where nowhere is, too! What the crap?



You've been to Cochran 



slip said:


> Toot your horn when you pass the tanger exit. Im about 15-20 miles behind it.



PM necessary for visit, per C of course


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2012)

slip said:


> No.
> Got "hired" and did the drug test 15 days ago and was told to wait for a phone call to schedule orientation. I even called back on the 8th day of waiting to make sure everything was okay. I was told yep, just keep waiting.
> 
> They were quick with the interviews and stuff, no idea what the hold up is now.


Keep your chin up Bro!!.........Sometimes Managers will keep folks waiting in the wings for for folks they are planning on getting rid of!!...........It is just a matter of time!!

Time for me to shuffle off to bed!!

Good Night folks!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 7, 2012)

awake this late for the last week cant sleep


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 7, 2012)

went to let the dogs out and i hear sombody rattling the chain an lock on my grandpas shop throw on some shorts grab baseball bat went out there heard sombody take off thru the neibors yard


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> went to let the dogs out and i hear sombody rattling the chain an lock on my grandpas shop throw on some shorts grab baseball bat went out there heard sombody take off thru the neibors yard



Thats not good





Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> went to let the dogs out and i hear sombody rattling the chain an lock on my grandpas shop throw on some shorts grab baseball bat went out there heard sombody take off thru the neibors yard



Hard to get to sleep after a little adrenalin rush.  You have to get awfully close with a bb bat to be effective.

Thirsty Thursday and it will be a gorgeous day.  So don't waste a minute of it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hard to get to sleep after a little adrenalin rush.  You have to get awfully close with a bb bat to be effective.
> 
> Thirsty Thursday and it will be a gorgeous day.  So don't waste a minute of it.



Too close


Mornin gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

Mornin Drankus


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He let me live
> 
> 
> ".......drunks and fools"



Beer, ladder, ropes, chainsaw, some assembly required.  Yeah that coulda ended badly. Prolly wont do that again til the next time.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mornin Drankus



Gonna be a long one


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good Morning to you Gobblin and Hankus.

Would have been on here 1- 1/2 ago but that dang "white screen" just teed me off so I sat down and ate breakfast and paid the monthly bills.

Now, I got to get my rear in gear and go make some money so I can continue to pay these monthly bills.

Ya'll have a good one and don't do anything that I wouldn't do.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

hankus said:


> gonna be a long one



24?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin and Hankus.
> 
> Would have been on here 1- 1/2 ago but that dang "white screen" just teed me off so I sat down and ate breakfast and paid the monthly bills.
> 
> ...



That has to be a short list.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 24?



I only count the waking ones


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That has to be a short list.



Yeah it do


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Mornin dribblers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin dribblers.



good day


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Idjit Strahin checkin in.

Mornin all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Idjit Strahin checkin in.
> 
> Mornin all.



checkin in okay.  checkin out not good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2012)

inchin ever so close.............to next mundy!!!


dont choot me,dont choot me


----------



## kracker (Jun 7, 2012)

This virus I've had for a couple of days sucks out loud.

Oh yeah, morning folks...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mornin droolers...er..uh dribblers...er...uh....howdy folks. 

The electronics that were damaged by lightening Monday morning are now joined by the hole I found blown in the roof  

Insurance adjuster is gunna be here after while. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good Morning, Its Thirstay Thursday  Friday Eve    

Fixin to warm up a sausage dog or two with a lil mustard and all will be fine in the world


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Its Thirstay Thursday  Friday Eve
> 
> Fixin to warm up a sausage dog or two with a lil mustard and all will be fine in the world



mmmmmm...sausage dawg with mustard.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Its Thirstay Thursday  Friday Eve
> 
> Fixin to warm up a sausage dog or two with a lil mustard and all will be fine in the world


I thought thirsty thirsdy was last night


Sterlo58 said:


> mmmmmm...sausage dawg with mustard.



Yes sir, and all Gods people said...Amen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> This virus I've had for a couple of days sucks out loud.
> 
> Oh yeah, morning folks...



you been blowin chunks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> mmmmmm...sausage dawg with mustard.





blood on the ground said:


> I thought thirsty thirsdy was last night
> 
> 
> Yes sir, and all Gods people said...Amen!



Nope just hump day , 


Amen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Mernin dribblers.....time to do some catchin up!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought thirsty thirsdy was last night
> 
> 
> Yes sir, and all Gods people said...Amen!



some got an early start on thirsty thirsdy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin dribblers.....time to do some catchin up!!!



Mornin Jeffro, I cut grass last night and got a good shower afterwards. Prob. have to cut again this weekend. How is that 12 yr ole stuff doing


----------



## kracker (Jun 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you been blowin chunks


Nah, fever and chills.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Not a thing.



 



slip said:


> Toot your horn when you pass the tanger exit. Im about 15-20 miles behind it.



Is there still a Harry and David on that exit? I like their yummy stuff. I'll lay on the horn as I pass 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You could give the Georgia aquarium a try...........Maybe Boneboy is on duty??



I want to go there one of these days. Not in my budget today, though! 

Mornin' Y'all! Woke up all stuffy. I hate head colds. Especially when I have stuff to do all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You ain't scared, are ya?
> 
> Texts are ok after 7  Just sayin'



I'm not, what's the latest you accept text 



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh reaaaallllllly?  Hmmmm. I'm headed to Stockbridge with my girls. Emily has a doctor appointment. Where "near" there do ya live?



Not much happenin in Stockbridge, but you could check out the Atlanta Motor Speedway on your way home (exit 218) 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hard to get to sleep after a little adrenalin rush.  You have to get awfully close with a bb bat to be effective.
> 
> Thirsty Thursday and it will be a gorgeous day.  So don't waste a minute of it.





Hankus said:


> Too close
> 
> 
> Mornin gobble



Might be one of those bat slingers!!! 



Hankus said:


> Beer, ladder, ropes, chainsaw, some assembly required.  Yeah that coulda ended badly. Prolly wont do that again til the next time.



BTDT.....without beer, still cinch up when I think about it 



pstrahin said:


> Idjit Strahin checkin in.
> 
> Mornin all.



Idjits don't check in, they just show up, as required 



blood on the ground said:


> inchin ever so close.............to next mundy!!!
> 
> 
> dont choot me,dont choot me



Everyday's a Holiday!!! 



kracker said:


> This virus I've had for a couple of days sucks out loud.
> 
> Oh yeah, morning folks...







Mornin Kracker, get well soon!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin droolers...er..uh dribblers...er...uh....howdy folks.
> 
> The electronics that were damaged by lightening Monday morning are now joined by the hole I found blown in the roof
> 
> Insurance adjuster is gunna be here after while. I'll keep ya posted.



STERLOOOOOO....lightnin scary stuff  got me not too long ago. Garage door opener and a TV 



mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, Its Thirstay Thursday  Friday Eve
> 
> Fixin to warm up a sausage dog or two with a lil mustard and all will be fine in the world




 Slather it on 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, I cut grass last night and got a good shower afterwards. Prob. have to cut again this weekend. How is that 12 yr ole stuff doing



Gone gone!!! Will replenish this weekend 

Had to delete 5 smiley's, sorry y'all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin droolers...er..uh dribblers...er...uh....howdy folks.
> 
> The electronics that were damaged by lightening Monday morning are now joined by the hole I found blown in the roof
> 
> Insurance adjuster is gunna be here after while. I'll keep ya posted.



Thats not good 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm not, what's the latest you accept text
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keebs gonna be jealous


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not, what's the latest you accept text Not much happenin in Stockbridge, but you could check out the Atlanta Motor Speedway on your way home (exit 218) Might be one of those bat slingers!!! BTDT.....without beer, still cinch up when I think about it Idjits don't check in, they just show up, as required Everyday's a Holiday!!!
> 
> Mornin Kracker, get well soon!STERLOOOOOO....lightnin scary stuff  got me not too long ago. Garage door opener and a TV  Slather it on Gone gone!!! Will replenish this weekend Had to delete 5 smiley's, sorry y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thats not good
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs gonna be jealous



LOL.....where's Snowwy too!! 

Ain't had a MQ fix in a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL.....where's Snowwy too!!
> 
> Ain't had a MQ fix in a while



Snowbabe be farmin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL.....where's Snowwy too!!
> 
> Ain't had a MQ fix in a while


she's knee-deep in cows & critters!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Snowbabe be farmin





Keebs said:


> she's knee-deep in cows & critters!




I would imagine she's full of some ineteresting quotes too 


There it is!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nah, fever and chills.


aahhh, i was skeared my puter was gonna get a virus


Sugar Plum said:


> Is there still a Harry and David on that exit? I like their yummy stuff. I'll lay on the horn as I pass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mernin Sugar plum


----------



## kracker (Jun 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aahhh, i was skeared my puter was gonna get a virus



I started with it the other night. I'm blaming it on the Varsity in Athens.

I'm like a tall, fat, bearded version of Al Franken when I get sick. A whiny PITA in dire need of a buttwhooping.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Yall slackin today


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

I had to run up to Lithia Sprangs.  Just got back.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yall slackin today





pstrahin said:


> I had to run up to Lithia Sprangs.  Just got back.  Did I miss anything?


 a breath or two after all that runnin?
gawd I kill me sometimes!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> a breath or two after all that runnin?
> gawd I kill me sometimes!



I need entertainment while I'm "workin"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I need entertainment while I'm "workin"







YO HO HO and a bottle of rum


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> a breath or two after all that runnin?
> gawd I kill me sometimes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

<------- Just ate waffles and scrambled eggs.....forgot to drink my chocolate milk  Chug-a-lug!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> <------- Just ate waffles and scrambled eggs.....forgot to drink my chocolate milk  Chug-a-lug!!!


 how long 'for the NOLA run?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how long 'for the NOLA run?



Gotta wait on the Jag's return, can't go wiffout my co-pilot  

Pickin him up on the 18th


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta wait on the Jag's return, can't go wiffout my co-pilot
> 
> Pickin him up on the 18th


 I unnerstand!  Have ya heard from him any more?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I unnerstand!  Have ya heard from him any more?



Gonna call him today and get the lowdown on more of his adventures. He crashed a neighbor's party so far....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

All the grass (lawn) is cut, reckon it's time to chip away at bush-hoggin the pasture.....spit some redman


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------- Just ate waffles and scrambled eggs.....forgot to drink my chocolate milk  Chug-a-lug!!!



taco bell today


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> taco bell today



Chic-Fil-A for me.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Fried chicken livers, mashed taters, black eyed peas, slice of onion and cornbread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Fried chicken livers, mashed taters, black eyed peas, slice of onion and cornbread.



Chicken livers... wheres the pukin smiley


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 7, 2012)

yall made me hungry


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken livers... wheres the pukin smiley



Man them things will make yo babies be born nekkid!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken livers... wheres the pukin smiley



Chicken livers is catfish bait!


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Chicken livers is catfish bait!



true dat!......


baked chicken and a fresh out of the garden mater.......yum,yum........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call him today and get the lowdown on more of his adventures. He crashed a neighbor's party so far....


 I bet he was the hit of the party though!


Jeff C. said:


> All the grass (lawn) is cut, reckon it's time to chip away at bush-hoggin the pasture.....spit some redman


 take it easy though!


mudracing101 said:


> taco bell today


love me some taco bell.................


pstrahin said:


> Chic-Fil-A for me.


yum!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Fried chicken livers, mashed taters, black eyed peas, slice of onion and cornbread.


ok, you win!


mudracing101 said:


> Chicken livers... wheres the pukin smiley





Seth carter said:


> yall made me hungry


YOU need to fix the title on this here Driveler!  Go back & edit it so that stupid looking : D  is like it's supposed to be and if you can't/don't know how, get a mod to do it for ya!


rydert said:


> true dat!......
> 
> baked chicken and a fresh out of the garden mater.......yum,yum........


ok, I'd take yours too!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not even going to attempt to go back and read the past couple of pages to catch up!  

This work stuff shore do get in the way of some play time!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to go back and read the past couple of pages to catch up!
> 
> This work stuff shore do _*get in the way of some play time!*_


 yeah it does!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet he was the hit of the party though!
> 
> take it easy though!
> 
> ...



Keebs, is it Driveler, Drivler or Dribbler?  I'm so cornfused.


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2012)

has anyone ever made eggplant stew.......heard it taste like oyster stew....any trouf to this?...................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

Flyby dropped in to eat a bite of homemade chicken soup and cornbread lathered in butter.

Heading to Hayes Tractor and if you think I'm broke now just wait for my return and ask if the provided lubricant.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Keebs, is it Driveler, Drivler or Dribbler?  I'm so cornfused.


 it don't matter......... we know what each other means 'round here!


rydert said:


> has anyone ever made eggplant stew.......heard it taste like oyster stew....any trouf to this?...................


never had it, but have heard the same thing......... drop a question over in the Outdoor Cafe', I bet someone on there can give you a recipe!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Flyby dropped in to eat a bite of homemade chicken soup and cornbread lathered in butter.
> 
> Heading to Hayes Tractor and if you think I'm broke now just wait for my return and ask if the provided lubricant.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

THIS is our Motto!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2012)

Mornin yall.





Gotta go cut the grass and make it look like i did stuff 'fore dad gets home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2012)

Dood backed out on our tractor deal !!! 



I KNEW he was gonna do it.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THIS is our Motto!!!!!!!



I like that.  I will use that in conversation


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall.
> Gotta go cut the grass and _*make it look like i did stuff 'fore dad gets home*_


 back to your old tricks, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood backed out on our tractor deal !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW he was gonna do it.


 then why'd ya get your hopes up?.............. check yo messages..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THIS is our Motto!!!!!!!


im to conservative ta use that motto....


slip said:


> Mornin yall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup slip? better hurrrrry...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> _*im to conservative*_ ta use that motto....









 yeah right.........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2012)

quick fly by...been among the missing lately...bet no one noticed though!      Anyways...I'm here to report that there is nothing to report!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to go back and read the past couple of pages to catch up!
> 
> This work stuff shore do get in the way of some play time!



Well get in ur teeney wieney mini kini and meet ya at the pool!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll get in my teeney wieney man kini and meet ya at the pool!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...been among the missing lately...bet no one noticed though!      Anyways...I'm here to report that there is nothing to report!


 noticed, but know how you mods can be............ stealthy, verrryyyy stealthy...............


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...been among the missing lately...bet no one noticed though!      Anyways...I'm here to report that there is nothing to report!



Thanks for the report.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well get in ur teeney wieney mini kini and meet ya at the pool!



DEAL!  4:00 sharp!  Don't be late!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> DEAL!  4:00 sharp!  Don't be late!



I'll make sure to bring some refreshments!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll make sure to bring some refreshments!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2012)

Now don't be mad if I'm just a little late...I had to go to little 5 points yesterday and I'm still a little shaken!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Man them things will make yo babies be born nekkid!!


Some body done slipped them things on my plate when i wasnt looking


pstrahin said:


> Chicken livers is catfish bait!


Yep



Keebs said:


> YOU need to fix the title on this here Driveler!  Go back & edit it so that stupid looking : D  is like it's supposed to be and if you can't/don't know how, get a mod to do it for ya!


 See, you aint no king



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood backed out on our tractor deal !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW he was gonna do it.


 



boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...been among the missing lately...bet no one noticed though!      Anyways...I'm here to report that there is nothing to report!


Bones! where ya been 


Workin2Hunt said:


>





fitfabandfree said:


> DEAL!  4:00 sharp!  Don't be late!



Where's that mask, got some stawkin to do


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> See, you aint no king


*duh* I got the wrong water works to be a king, dufus!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

So it is possible to come back to life?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Where is Les?  I was King of page 5!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *duh* I got the wrong water works to be a king, dufus!



you know i was talking to Quacks boy











king


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bubbete don't quite seem to understand this whole leaving town for a meeting thing.  
Here it is, almost 3 o'clock. Got about a 9 hour drive, and then class starts at 0730. Ya'll be good and i'll see ya when i get back.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbete don't quite seem to understand this whole leaving town for a meeting thing.
> Here it is, almost 3 o'clock. Got about a 9 hour drive, and then class starts at 0730. Ya'll be good and i'll see ya when i get back.



Drive carefully!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Now don't be mad if I'm just a little late...I had to go to little 5 points yesterday and I'm still a little shaken!



Why ya wanna be going there fer?   Aint nothing good there!  

Plus, I couldn't get mad at you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbete don't quite seem to understand this whole leaving town for a meeting thing.
> Here it is, almost 3 o'clock. Got about a 9 hour drive, and then class starts at 0730. Ya'll be good and i'll see ya when i get back.



ya'll be careful


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

So much for King of page 5.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Some body done slipped them things on my plate when i wasnt looking
> Yep
> 
> See, you aint no king
> ...


Bring it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> So much for King of page 5.


Nothing personal  friend


fitfabandfree said:


> Bring it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbete don't quite seem to understand this whole leaving town for a meeting thing.
> Here it is, almost 3 o'clock. Got about a 9 hour drive, and then class starts at 0730. Ya'll be good and i'll see ya when i get back.


 Chocolate Martini time, huh?  Ya'll have a safe trip!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> OK so we'll call you Queen Dufas.



BWAHAHAHAHA Queen dufus


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Why ya wanna be going there fer?   Aint nothing good there!
> 
> Plus, I couldn't get mad at you!



I thought it was Freaky Friday...not Wishy Washy Wednesday!      but I did get to check out some of the fine establishments along Moreland Ave.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> you know i was talking to Quacks boy
> 
> king


MmmmHhhmmm, sure you were.....................  Quacks mad at me...........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA Queen dufus


 ppppsssttt, he was talking to you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm, sure you were.....................  Quacks mad at me...........



What did you do to seth's dad?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm, sure you were.....................  Quacks mad at me...........



What did you do this time, jeezzzz.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ppppsssttt, he was talking to you!



no he wasnt ya silly , re read it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm, sure you were.....................  Quacks mad at me...........






Ain't.  Call me . . .





IwillnotstartdrankinearlyIwillnotstartdrankinearlyIwillnot . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What did you do to seth's dad?





mudracing101 said:


> What did you do this time, jeezzzz.


 


mudracing101 said:


> no he wasnt ya silly , re read it


 YOU re-read it................


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't.  Call me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DID............ both phones!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU re-read it................
> 
> I DID............ both phones!!!!!!!



he cant hear them ringing because of the helmet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> he cant hear them ringing because of the helmet






Boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> he cant hear them ringing because of the helmet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> he cant hear them ringing because of the helmet



And I thought it was the voices he was listening to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

<------- hot buttered blueberry muffin wiff sweet lemon tea....afternoon snack


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU re-read it................
> 
> I DID............ both phones!!!!!!!



Its gone ,... poofff....... he must a been scared of the queen


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------- hot buttered blueberry muffin wiff sweet lemon tea....afternoon snack



another hour and a half and i'm gonna drink me some snacks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


> has anyone ever made eggplant stew.......heard it taste like oyster stew....any trouf to this?...................



Nope, but I'll let you know how eggplant lasagna taste after tonight....



gobbleinwoods said:


> Flyby dropped in to eat a bite of homemade chicken soup and cornbread lathered in butter.
> 
> Heading to Hayes Tractor and if you think I'm broke now just wait for my return and ask if the provided lubricant.



You musT be goint to see Ben Dover....never did care fer him too much 



Keebs said:


> THIS is our Motto!!!!!!!



OLd enough to say NO, but too young to refuse 



boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...been among the missing lately...bet no one noticed though!      Anyways...I'm here to report that there is nothing to report!



So that's where you been!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Some body done slipped them things on my plate when i wasnt looking
> Yep
> 
> See, you aint no king
> ...



Slipped nekkid babies on yo plate  



pstrahin said:


> So it is possible to come back to life?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbete don't quite seem to understand this whole leaving town for a meeting thing.
> Here it is, almost 3 o'clock. Got about a 9 hour drive, and then class starts at 0730. Ya'll be good and i'll see ya when i get back.



Safe travels!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I thought it was Freaky Friday...not Wishy Washy Wednesday!      but I did get to check out some of the fine establishments along Moreland Ave.



They have those there?  Hmmm.... who knew?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, but I'll let you know how eggplant lasagna taste after tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



................ ahhh nevermind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I've waited long enough . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------- hot buttered blueberry muffin wiff sweet lemon tea....afternoon snack


oooohhhh, that sounds good!


mudracing101 said:


> Its gone ,... poofff....... he must a been scared of the queen


 whyhebeskerredofyou???????


Jeff C. said:


> OLd enough to say NO, but too young to refuse
> 
> 
> _*Dat's Right!!!!!!*_
> ...


 I wondered the saaaaame thing..............



mudracing101 said:


> ................ ahhh nevermind


 cheekun..................


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> They have those there?  Hmmm.... who knew?



I didn't...been in GA 19 years and this was my 1st introduction to L5P.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> another hour and a half and i'm gonna drink me some snacks



I keep the garage refrigerator at 35°.  It has some chilly bud lights calling my name!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oooohhhh, that sounds good!
> 
> whyhebeskerredofyou???????
> 
> ...


You must be feelin frisky enuff to fight on the way home today  


pstrahin said:


> I keep the garage refrigerator at 35°.  It has some chilly bud lights calling my name!


 Do you keep said garage locked


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You must be feelin frisky enuff to fight on the way home today
> Do you keep said garage locked



Nope, and you are welcome to come on by.


----------



## rydert (Jun 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I keep the garage refrigerator at 35°.  It has some chilly bud lights calling my name!



I was gonna have those for supper but decided to try the eggplant soup instead............still might have a few though


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Nope, and you are welcome to come on by.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


> I was gonna have those for supper but decided to try the eggplant soup instead............still might have a few though



eggplant............. you out of spam


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


> I was gonna have those for supper but decided to try the eggplant soup instead............still might have a few though



Can't ya have both?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You must be feelin frisky enuff to fight on the way home today
> Do you keep said garage locked


 most likely........................ if it's locked, I know where da key is............  P.I.H.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

rydert said:


> I was gonna have those for supper but decided to try the eggplant soup instead............still might have a few though



Havin blue crab soup tonight  It's got the lump crab meat, taters, corn (cut off the cob), andouille sausage, and a few left-over shrimp from a boil in it.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> most likely........................ if it's locked, I know where da key is............  P.I.H.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Havin blue crab soup tonight  It's got the lump crab meat, taters, corn (cut off the cob), andouille sausage, and a few left-over shrimp from a boil in it.


 what is going on, Quack said he was having L.C.B., now you with this.......... I may have to see what I can find at the grocery store tonight, ya'll both done slung a craving on me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm ambydextrose, ambidislexic, ah shoot, I'm just as good with one hand as I am da udder !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ambydextrose, ambidislexic, ah shoot, I'm just as good with one hand as I am da udder !!!


_*ohreally?*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what is going on, Quack said he was having L.C.B., now you with this.......... I may have to see what I can find at the grocery store tonight, ya'll both done slung a craving on me!



Just killin the left-overs here, brought back live blue crabs, redfish, and 20 lbs of shrimp from New Orleans trip last week. Had a boil, picked out remaining crabs and added left-overs to make the soup/stew. BINGO!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ambydextrose, ambidislexic, ah shoot, I'm just as good with one hand as I am da udder !!!



Charles Shackelford (spelling) was a bb player for NC State.  During a TV  interview, he said he was amphibious, he could shoot left or right.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what is going on, Quack said he was having L.C.B., now you with this.......... I may have to see what I can find at the grocery store tonight, ya'll both done slung a craving on me!



I'm gunna try something I read about on here...grilled cube steak.  HEY KEEBS 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ambydextrose, ambidislexic, ah shoot, I'm just as good with one hand as I am da udder !!!



You a switch hitter eh...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ambydextrose, ambidislexic, ah shoot, I'm just as good with one hand as I am da udder !!!



That'll pay off if one gets too hot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just killin the left-overs here, brought back live blue crabs, redfish, and 20 lbs of shrimp from New Orleans trip last week. Had a boil, picked out remaining crabs and added left-overs to make the soup/stew. BINGO!!!


Nom, nom, nom!


Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna try something I read about on here...grilled cube steak.  HEY KEEBS
> You a switch hitter eh...


 Hiya Neil!
*Grilled* cube steak, I gotta check that out too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*ohreally?*_





Really!!!  




pstrahin said:


> Charles Shackelford (spelling) was a bb player for NC State.  During a TV  interview, he said he was amphibious, he could shoot left or right.




I remember that !!! 




Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna try something I read about on here...grilled cube steak.  HEY KEEBS
> 
> 
> 
> You a switch hitter eh...





Back in high school and college I could go either way with the bat, not so much the ball . . .




Jeff C. said:


> That'll pay off if one gets too hot






Smokin . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2012)

Look at da time!!!!!!!!!!! 
Let's Get Ready To RUUUUMMMMMBLE!!!!!!!!!
C'mon Mud!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll pay off if one gets too hot


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Drinkin time is close


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin time is close






You're behind, I'm already slurrin . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ambydextrose, ambidislexic, ah shoot, I'm just as good with one hand as I am da udder !!!



Double fisted drankin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just killin the left-overs here, brought back live blue crabs, redfish, and 20 lbs of shrimp from New Orleans trip last week. Had a boil, picked out remaining crabs and added left-overs to make the soup/stew. BINGO!!!


You had a boil,, i want one.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ambydextrose, ambidislexic, ah shoot, I'm just as good with one hand as I am da udder !!!


That works out good if ya get a cramp in one.


Keebs said:


> Look at da time!!!!!!!!!!!
> Let's Get Ready To RUUUUMMMMMBLE!!!!!!!!!
> C'mon Mud!!!!!!!!!!!


 Lets get it on!!!!!!!! Wait, that didnt come out right.



Hankus said:


> Drinkin time is close



It is here later ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna try something I read about on here...grilled cube steak.  HEY KEEBS
> 
> 
> 
> You a switch hitter eh...





Sterlo58 said:


>



Never tried that....  hmmm.

 What up Sterlo???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Back to bush-hoggin for a while


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Drikin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to bush-hoggin for a while





Hankus said:


> Drikin



Eating


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Wassup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

finished eating.  Ribs, corn, cuke and tomato salad.  Now to try and catch hankus with the drinking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wassup



Been tourin' eastern 10RC for a few days.... I'm a tired puppy now...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Tonight is one of the few nights I was able to successfully tell the Mr. to cook his own dang supper. This head cold has me feeling like garbage. 

On another note- Hankus- it was nice to finally hear from ya. Glad you got over bein' skeered  I'd call back, but a coughin' fit has kilt the last bit of sound I had....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> finished eating.  Ribs, corn, cuke and tomato salad.  Now to try and catch hankus with the drinking.



Good luck  Cubed steak an fried squash 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been tourin' eastern 10RC for a few days.... I'm a tired puppy now...



10rc ain hold no reason for my return


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Tonight is one of the few nights I was able to successfully tell the Mr. to cook his own dang supper. This head cold has me feeling like garbage.
> 
> On another note- Hankus- it was nice to finally hear from ya. Glad you got over bein' skeered  I'd call back, but a coughin' fit has kilt the last bit of sound I had....



I been drankin..........I'm skeered of nothin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not, what's the latest you accept text



From you? Anytime 



blood on the ground said:


> mernin Sugar plum



Hiyya 



Hankus said:


> I been drankin..........I'm skeered of nothin



Sooooo, you're only skeered of callin' girls when you're sober?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> From you? Anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im unsure as to how I should answer the question as it pertains to a set of stipulations which include hawtness and availability


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im unsure as to how I should answer the question as it pertains to a set of stipulations which include hawtness and availability



For some reason, I feel like I need to be drinkin' just to understand what you're talkin' about....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> For some reason, I feel like I need to be drinkin' just to understand what you're talkin' about....



Mebbe but that said...... I ain skeert of you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe but that said...... I ain skeert of you



I'd at least keep arms length of her. She's one of them Ninji specialist with them Num Chuckies and Judi Chops and stuff.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe but that said...... I ain skeert of you



Well......dang. I don't think the other thing you said was a compliment now.....

Oh lawd....I wonder if I'll be able to convince Rob to go buy some whiskey now. Secret sources sent me a recipe for a wicked nice remedy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd at least keep arms length of her. She's one of them Ninji specialist with them Num Chuckies and Judi Chops and stuff.



Eh...I don't have any of those thingies. But I do have a whip or two I could crack at him  and a couple 'a good throwin' knives.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drikin





boneboy96 said:


> Eating



Will be soon!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> finished eating.  Ribs, corn, cuke and tomato salad.  Now to try and catch hankus with the drinking.



Fuhgiddaboudit!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been tourin' eastern 10RC for a few days.... I'm a tired puppy now...



Up in them thar hills???



Sugar Plum said:


> From you? Anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Incoming----when you get to feelin better 



Sugar Plum said:


> For some reason, I feel like I need to be drinkin' just to understand what you're talkin' about....



I can translate if necessary


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd at least keep arms length of her. She's one of them Ninji specialist with them Num Chuckies and Judi Chops and stuff.



Experience speakin 



Sugar Plum said:


> Well......dang. I don't think the other thing you said was a compliment now.....
> 
> Oh lawd....I wonder if I'll be able to convince Rob to go buy some whiskey now. Secret sources sent me a recipe for a wicked nice remedy.



If I said it was the availibity factor would that help my case


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well......dang. I don't think the other thing you said was a compliment now.....
> 
> Oh lawd....I wonder if I'll be able to convince Rob to go buy some whiskey now. Secret sources sent me a recipe for a wicked nice remedy.



One should never be out of the evil brown liquid.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Incoming----when you get to feelin better
> 
> 
> 
> I can translate if necessary





Ya might need to!



Hankus said:


> If I said it was the availibity factor would that help my case



 It might.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh...I don't have any of those thingies. But I do have a whip or two I could crack at him  and a couple 'a good throwin' knives.



I'll take  over blades



Jeff C. said:


> Will be soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"if necessary"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One should never be out of the evil brown liquid.



I know  I honestly don't know HOW it happened!! 

I think the Mr. has something to do with it.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One should never be out of the evil brown liquid.



Amen 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ya might need to!
> 
> 
> 
> It might.



Well then I'll agree your hawtness



Sugar Plum said:


> I know  I honestly don't know HOW it happened!!
> 
> I think the Mr. has something to do with it.....



Shifting blame is wrong


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ya might need to!
> 
> 
> 
> It might.





Hankus said:


> I'll take  over blades
> 
> 
> 
> "if necessary"



On second thought "when necessary"


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been tourin' eastern 10RC for a few days.... I'm a tired puppy now...



Welcome back.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well then I'll agree your hawtness
> 
> 
> 
> Shifting blame is wrong





And I ain't had any of that brown stuff in a LONG time. So I know it weren't me 



Jeff C. said:


> On second thought "when necessary"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Up in them thar hills???



Yep, saw plenty of bigfoots too. I hope I'm not offending anyone, but Tennessee has the market cornered on rump ugly women's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, saw plenty of bigfoots too. I hope I'm not offending anyone, but Tennessee has the market cornered on rump ugly women's.



Are they proud of them too?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, saw plenty of bigfoots too. I hope I'm not offending anyone, but Tennessee has the market cornered on rump ugly women's.



Ever been to Illinois?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are they proud of them too?



I've said enough of that topic..



pbradley said:


> Ever been to Illinois?



Nope, don't plan on ever going either.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 7, 2012)

Nah, the New England states do.

They've been marrying cousins for almost 400 years.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh lawd.....will someone PLEASE come put me outta my misery? Please? Pretty Please??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 7, 2012)

Evening folks!  I spent the afternoon doing a little retail therapy and then came home and cooked up a meatloaf!  

I'm one tired chick!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....will someone PLEASE come put me outta my misery? Please? Pretty Please??


AH'IGHT!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AH'IGHT!!!



I'll leave the door open  Lawd I don't feel good. I don't get sick often, but when I do, man, it's bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll leave the door open  Lawd I don't feel good. I don't get sick often, but when I do, man, it's bad.


Ah'ight...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally through workin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Finally through workin



Gad to see it didn't hamper your drinkin'!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gad to see it didn't hamper your drinkin'!



I jus work slower 

Shouldnt you be studyin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I jus work slower
> 
> Shouldnt you be studyin



School don't start until Aug. What am I 'spose to be studyin'? 

I'd rather be here whinin' and botherin' y'all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> School don't start until Aug. What am I 'spose to be studyin'?
> 
> I'd rather be here whinin' and botherin' y'all





Drink the toddy...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> School don't start until Aug. What am I 'spose to be studyin'?
> 
> I'd rather be here whinin' and botherin' y'all



How to hunt 20 minute hunts sucessfully


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Drink the toddy...



Stoopid man went and got beer. He didn't bring me any hard liquor  I'm about to mash up a muscle relaxer in a beer and call it a night  He can deal with babies....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Drink the toddy...



I'll drink to that


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Stoopid man went and got beer. He didn't bring me any hard liquor  I'm about to mash up a muscle relaxer in a beer and call it a night  He can deal with babies....



I cannot imagine a habitat without hard likker


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Stoopid man went and got beer. He didn't bring me any hard liquor  I'm about to mash up a muscle relaxer in a beer and call it a night  He can deal with babies....



Don`t make the toddy with beer!! 



Hankus said:


> I'll drink to that






I just built me a little fire elsewhere.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I cannot imagine a habitat without hard likker



It's a sad world.



Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make the toddy with beer!!



I sure won't! I'll just mix another bunch of stuff up and knock myself out


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make the toddy with beer!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The deer dummies


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The deer dummies





Zactly.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



G'night Hanky!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Apparently I need to be awake, jus wish I knew why


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Apparently I need to be awake, jus wish I knew why



im up 2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm up now.   Going to be a long day starting this early.   

TGIF


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Evening folks!  I spent the afternoon doing a little retail therapy and then came home and cooked up a meatloaf!
> 
> I'm one tired chick!



Well that would splain why I didn't see no teenie weinee kini at the pool yesterday!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Didnt sleep too good 


Mornin Ijitocracy





(Actually all 4)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 8, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin, BB,and Hankus.

TGIF to all all of you fellow drivelers.

I gave up trying to log on here about an hour and a half ago so I just had to read the newspaper and eat breakfast instead.  Time to get a shower and face another day of spinning around and around on this merry-go-round of life.

Just a thought for you.  Have any of you ever wondered just why the word, "funeral" starts out being spelled with "fun".  Well it doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Mernin Droolers. Time to get back to werk...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Idjit Dribbler pstrahin reporting.

nothing to report.

Mornin ery buddy.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well that would splain why I didn't see no teenie weinee kini at the pool yesterday!



Oooops!  My bad!  I had to finish getting the stuff together for my youngest son.  He's only 12 yo and will spending the next 3 weeks participating in a summer college program put on by Duke University!  Little snot is waaay too smart!  

Should be a great experience for him!  He will be living in a dorm just like a college student, doing his own laundry, getting himself up by his alarm clock, getting himself to breakfast and then to class.  

We head that way in the morning and will be spending the night in NC tomorrow night.  Then I go check him in on Sunday morning and leave him behind.  That's going to be a little rough on Mama here!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, and good morning all.  Been up since 3:30am.  But I have had a nice and enjoyable morning so far.  It's a beautiful one.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oooops!  My bad!  I had to finish getting the stuff together for my youngest son.  He's only 12 yo and will spending the next 3 weeks participating in a summer college program *put on by Duke *University!  Little snot is waaay too smart!
> 
> Should be a great experience for him!  He will be living in a dorm just like a college student, doing his own laundry, getting himself up by his alarm clock, getting himself to breakfast and then to class.
> 
> We head that way in the morning and will be spending the night in NC tomorrow night.  Then I go check him in on Sunday morning and leave him behind.  That's going to be a little rough on Mama here!



Congratulations.  What a great opportunity.  Duke is a great School.  My oldest son wants to go to Duke for his MBA.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oooops!  My bad!  I had to finish getting the stuff together for my youngest son.  He's only 12 yo and will spending the next 3 weeks participating in a summer college program put on by Duke University!  Little snot is waaay too smart!
> 
> Should be a great experience for him!  He will be living in a dorm just like a college student, doing his own laundry, getting himself up by his alarm clock, getting himself to breakfast and then to class.
> 
> We head that way in the morning and will be spending the night in NC tomorrow night.  Then I go check him in on Sunday morning and leave him behind.  That's going to be a little rough on Mama here!



3f,  I have known a few kids who went to the Duke summer program and all had a wonderful experience.  Your 12 yo will come home better for having participated.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!  I'm thinking the same thing.  It's expensive, but luckily the money was there this year.

He will actually be doing his program at Appalachian State campus.  Duke doesn't have 7th graders at their campus.  He will be able to go there next year.  

BTW... I am from Durham, NC.  Born at Duke University hospital. ALL of my family is there.  Just had a great visit there Memorial Day weekend.  Next time we go, he wants to go visit the Duke Campus.  He really wants to go there.  I would love that since we do have so much family there, and it really is a great school.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mornin erybody, and morning to the sleepy heads that aint made it in yet. Its Friday  Man i had some weird dreams last night, Keebs was in it .....and Quack I have got to quit eating grilled porkchops right before bed


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thanks guys!  I'm thinking the same thing.  It's expensive, but luckily the money was there this year.
> 
> He will actually be doing his program at Appalachian State campus.  Duke doesn't have 7th graders at their campus.  He will be able to go there next year.
> 
> BTW... I am from Durham, NC.  Born at Duke University hospital. ALL of my family is there.  Just had a great visit there Memorial Day weekend.  Next time we go, he wants to go visit the Duke Campus.  He really wants to go there.  I would love that since we do have so much family there, and it really is a great school.




I lived in Raleigh from 1988 until 2010.  My 2 oldest sons still live there.  That is a great area.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thanks guys!  I'm thinking the same thing.  It's expensive, but luckily the money was there this year.
> 
> He will actually be doing his program at Appalachian State campus.  Duke doesn't have 7th graders at their campus.  He will be able to go there next year.
> 
> BTW... I am from Durham, NC.  Born at Duke University hospital. ALL of my family is there.  Just had a great visit there Memorial Day weekend.  Next time we go, he wants to go visit the Duke Campus.  He really wants to go there.  I would love that since we do have so much family there, and it really is a great school.



I did a summer workshop at App State a few years ago.  Boone is a gorgeous place.   Family still has a cabin up near Sugar Mtn.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I did a summer workshop at App State a few years ago.  *Boone is a gorgeous place.*   Family still has a cabin up near Sugar Mtn.



I love Boone.  App State is a good school also.  I have had friends send there kids there and were happy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I love Boone.  App State is a good school also.  I have had friends send there kids there and were happy.





So do I. I use to spend a lot of time around that area, and in the Pisgah National Forest. Did a lot of trout fishin` and plunderin` all in that country. I`d love to go back one day to spend a week or two.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I lived in Raleigh from 1988 until 2010.  My 2 oldest sons still live there.  That is a great area.



We moved away from there in 72.  I was 3 at the time.  Dad got transferred to Indiana.  Stayed there until I was 13, then moved here on my 13th birthday.  WOW!  That means I have been here for 30 yrs a week from Monday.  Crazy!

I make it back at least once a year.  Love it!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I love Boone.  App State is a good school also.  I have had friends send there kids there and were happy.



This weekend will be my first time ever going to Boone.  I am looking forward to it.  

I was trying to find something for he and I to do Saturday evening for some one on one time before I leave him there.  Any suggestions?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> So do I. I use to spend a lot of time around that area, and in the Pisgah National Forest. Did a lot of trout fishin` and plunderin` all in that country. I`d love to go back one day to spend a week or two.



Morning Nic.  How about you?  Got any suggestions for things to do Saturday evening?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Nic.  How about you?  Got any suggestions for things to do Saturday evening?





Mornin`, Ma`am, how you are today?    Fishin` is always good. When in doubt, or have troubles that need to be pondered on, go fishin`.  

The worlds problems could be settled on a shaded creekbank with a couple of handpoles and box of crickets.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> This weekend will be my first time ever going to Boone.  I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I was trying to find something for he and I to do Saturday evening for some one on one time before I leave him there.  Any suggestions?



Tweetsie Railroad.  It has a little theme park, but the train ride thru the mountain is awesome.  Also drive up to blowing rock.  There is a rock cliff to overlook the entire valley.  The view is breathtaking.  The wind from the valley actually blows upward over the rock cliff, it is really neat.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> This weekend will be my first time ever going to Boone.  I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I was trying to find something for he and I to do Saturday evening for some one on one time before I leave him there.  Any suggestions?



There are also a lot of craft and hobby stores in that area.  A lot of traditional appalachian culture, pottery, woodwork and such.  I would move to Boone in a skinny minute


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Tweetsie Railroad.  It has a little theme park, but the train ride thru the mountain is awesome.  Also drive up to blowing rock.  There is a rock cliff to overlook the entire valley.  The view is breathtaking.  The wind from the valley actually blows upward over the rock cliff, it is really neat.



Thank you!  I was actually looking at all of that on the internet the other day.  It all looks very neat!  We will check it out.

Nic... I ain't taking no fishing poles.  I won't have anyone there to put the bait on the hooks or nuttin.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> There are also a lot of craft and hobby stores in that area.  A lot of traditional appalachian culture, pottery, woodwork and such.  I would move to Boone in a skinny minute



Now that all sounds like my cup of tea!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> There are also a lot of craft and hobby stores in that area.  A lot of traditional appalachian culture, pottery, woodwork and such.  I would move to Boone in a skinny minute





fitfabandfree said:


> Now that all sounds like my cup of tea!





That`s a good idea too. I love that country around there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2012)

Mornin y'all!
Someone please pass the coffee and the bacon!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin erybody, and morning to the sleepy heads that aint made it in yet. Its Friday  Man _*i had some weird dreams last night*_, Keebs was in it .....and Quack I have got to quit eating grilled porkchops right before bed


 you too?????? but I can't remember who/what was in them......


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin y'all!
> Someone please _*pass the coffee and the bacon*_!


X2


----------



## kracker (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning people.....


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that there should be a law stating who is allowed to wear spandex.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning people.....


mernin vernin


pstrahin said:


> I have come to the conclusion that there should be a law stating who is allowed to wear spandex.



aahhh its all good...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have come to the conclusion that there should be a law stating who is allowed to wear spandex.



I concur with that statement!  Just cuz you can get in it, doesn't mean you should wear it!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have come to the conclusion that there should be a law stating who is allowed to wear spandex.



Are you hanging out with Quack today?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I concur with that statement!  Just cuz you can get in it, doesn't mean you should wear it!





hdm03 said:


> Are you hanging out with Quack today?



Kinda like putting a marshmallow in a parking meter.

Quack wears spandex?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Quack wears spandex?



Well, yeah he does; he says it makes him feel pretty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Ever been to Illinois?



Yeah.....my wife is from there 


OH......good mornin folks!!! 

Stoopid internet connection had me down last night and this morn


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....my wife is from there
> 
> 
> OH......good mornin folks!!!
> ...



What's the latest on Jman?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What's the latest on Jman?



He's makin TONS of $$$, but he misses us!!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Jun 8, 2012)

Hows all da sexy drivlin woody's doin'?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Kinda like putting a marshmallow in a parking meter.
> 
> Quack wears spandex?


some of the time


Jeff C. said:


> He's makin TONS of $$$, but he misses us!!!



 money,money,money....money


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning Ya'll


TGIF


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Morning Ya'll
> 
> 
> TGIF




x'2


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Hows all da sexy drivlin woody's doin'?



I'm doing great.  Thanks for asking


----------



## huntinstuff (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm doing great.  Thanks for asking



Well, you are a sessy beast for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He's makin TONS of $$$, but he misses us!!!









 That's our boy! 






huntinstuff said:


> Hows all da sexy drivlin woody's doin'?


 well helllooo there.................


Lukikus2 said:


> Morning Ya'll
> 
> 
> TGIF


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Well, you are a sessy beast for sure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well, yeah he does; he says it makes him feel pretty






Jeff C. said:


> He's makin TONS of $$$, but he misses us!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2012)

My weekend starts in 1 hour and 45 minutes


----------



## huntinstuff (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine was going to, but i bumped it up an hour and a half. 15 more minutes to go!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin erybody, and morning to the sleepy heads that aint made it in yet. Its Friday  Man i had some weird dreams last night, Keebs was in it .....and Quack I have got to quit eating grilled porkchops right before bed



I was told this morning I talked and laughed in my sleep last night. I asked what I said and she said she couldn't understand me. 

WHEW!

Could have been bad.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Enjoy!



Thanks Keebs.  I did enjoy that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Y'all have a good day!!! 

Errands to run and finish the bush-hoggin......


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Enjoy!





Mornin Keebs



hdm03 said:


> My weekend starts in 1 hour and 45 minutes





Think I'm going to boogey out of this place early today too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> My weekend starts in 1 hour and 45 minutes





huntinstuff said:


> Mine was going to, but i bumped it up an hour and a half. 15 more minutes to go!


 No fair!


Lukikus2 said:


> I was told this morning I talked and laughed in my sleep last night. I asked what I said and she said she couldn't understand me.
> 
> WHEW!
> 
> Could have been bad.





pstrahin said:


> Thanks Keebs.  I did enjoy that!





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good day!!!
> 
> Errands to run and finish the bush-hoggin......


 be careful & HB!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Enjoy!


At work , cant see it



hdm03 said:


> My weekend starts in 1 hour and 45 minutes





huntinstuff said:


> Mine was going to, but i bumped it up an hour and a half. 15 more minutes to go!





Lukikus2 said:


> I was told this morning I talked and laughed in my sleep last night. I asked what I said and she said she couldn't understand me.
> 
> WHEW!
> 
> Could have been bad.


Had those nights too


Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is everybody leaving early but me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> At work , cant see it
> 
> Had those nights too
> 
> ...


sorry, look at it at home, it's neat.................. NO, I'll be here...........oh, check your email...............


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.


----------



## kracker (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.


Congrats


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is everybody leaving early but me



Go read Keebs thread on leaving work early excuses. 



slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.



Congrats


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.


     


Lukikus2 said:


> Go read Keebs thread on leaving work early excuses.


 that was for HIM in the first place!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.



Good deal 










hey big man......can I hold a dolla


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.



I know it feels good to be joining the employed ranks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that was for HIM in the first place!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just spent 3 hours listening to how a blood clot forms. Not enough coffee in the world to keep me awake. Need a nap bad!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just spent 3 hours listening to how a blood clot forms. Not enough coffee in the world to keep me awake. Need a nap bad!



Edge of the seat material right there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin erybody, and morning to the sleepy heads that aint made it in yet. Its Friday  Man i had some weird dreams last night, Keebs was in it .....and Quack I have got to quit eating grilled porkchops right before bed











slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just spent 3 hours listening to how a blood clot forms. Not enough coffee in the world to keep me awake. Need a nap bad!










Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oooops!  My bad!  I had to finish getting the stuff together for my youngest son.  He's only 12 yo and will spending the next 3 weeks participating in a summer college program put on by Duke University!  Little snot is waaay too smart!
> 
> Should be a great experience for him!  He will be living in a dorm just like a college student, doing his own laundry, getting himself up by his alarm clock, getting himself to breakfast and then to class.
> 
> We head that way in the morning and will be spending the night in NC tomorrow night.  Then I go check him in on Sunday morning and leave him behind.  That's going to be a little rough on Mama here!





fitfabandfree said:


> Oh, and good morning all.  Been up since 3:30am.  But I have had a nice and enjoyable morning so far.  It's a beautiful one.



WOW...sounds like ur both going to enjoy 3 weeks!       When I went to camp for 2 weeks during the summer, that was it.  No parental visits, no phones, no tvs, certainly no cell phones or computers and wifi...y'all got it easy now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have come to the conclusion that there should be a law stating who is allowed to wear spandex.



I was going to propose just such a thing to Otis in his new campaign for office!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What's the latest on Jman?





Jeff C. said:


> He's makin TONS of $$$, but he misses us!!!



Glad he's having a great time!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> WOW...sounds like ur both going to enjoy 3 weeks!       When I went to camp for 2 weeks during the summer, that was it.  No parental visits, no phones, no tvs, certainly no cell phones or computers and wifi...y'all got it easy now.



I plan on enjoying it.  It's going to be tough for him because he won't be able to play his computer game the entire time, and can't bring his handheld games or any kind of video games.  He is allowed to have his cell phone however.  I think the tv's are only in the common area, and he has to be in the bed with the lights out by 10:45pm.  

I kinda think Mama is going to be having more fun than he will be having.  

  Stay tuned!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

I sure wish someone would get here with my Zaxby's grilled chicken salad.  My tummy is yelling at me!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Gotta show off my surprise I got in the mail yesterday.......... and wore to work today................ Thanks Hornet22 & Mrs. Hornet22


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.



  Good deal!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that was for HIM in the first place!!



 hush women


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Beefaroni


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I plan on enjoying it.  It's going to be tough for him because he won't be able to play his computer game the entire time, and can't bring his handheld games or any kind of video games.  He is allowed to have his cell phone however.  I think the tv's are only in the common area, and he has to be in the bed with the lights out by 10:45pm.
> 
> I kinda think Mama is going to be having more fun than he will be having.
> 
> Stay tuned!


   I'm betting on ya!    


fitfabandfree said:


> I sure wish someone would get here with my Zaxby's grilled chicken salad.  My tummy is yelling at me!



  Buttered or plain?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hardee's new grilled cheese bacon burger


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Gotta show off my surprise I got in the mail yesterday.......... and wore to work today................ Thanks Hornet22 & Mrs. Hornet22



That was very nice of them.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beefaroni



Pulled piggy sammiches.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Thinkin beeraroni for supper


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hush women







mudracing101 said:


> Hardee's new grilled cheese bacon burger


 I miss having a Hardee's...........


pstrahin said:


> That was very nice of them.


 yeah it wuz!


pstrahin said:


> Pulled piggy sammiches.


nom, nom, nom


Hankus said:


> Thinkin beeraroni for supper


 I thought that was a given............


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thinkin beeraroni for supper



I'm thinking beer for supper


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

My brother is coming down for the weekend, looks like its going to be a 54 kind of weekend  Keebs, you know what i'm talkin about


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm thinking it's gonna be 7 more hours B4 I get off work and can go get a beeraroni!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My brother is coming down for the weekend, looks like its going to be a 54 kind of weekend  Keebs, you know what i'm talkin about


 I think ya'll need to "ride around" too!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm betting on ya!
> 
> 
> Buttered or plain?



Salad buttered or plain?  Ummm.... smothered in dressing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

4 mo hours and  2 minutes



I didnt even notice KING of the page 9. Life is good


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Where did erybody go


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

3 hours and 57 minutes!

Remember them old commercials.  My favorite was:

If you got the time we got the beer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello!!!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh , there you are


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did erybody go





pstrahin said:


> 3 hours and 57 minutes!
> 
> Remember them old commercials.  My favorite was:
> _
> If you got the time we got the beer_.


 I vaguely remember cig commercials...........


mudracing101 said:


> Hello!!!?


_WHAT????????_ ~sheesh~ take your sunglasses off, you're back inside now!


mudracing101 said:


> Oh , there you are


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just spent 3 hours listening to how a blood clot forms. Not enough coffee in the world to keep me awake. Need a nap bad!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Edge of the seat material right there.







Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hey Quack 



rydert said:


> I'm thinking beer for supper



X 2 



boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking it's gonna be 7 more hours B4 I get off work and can go get a beeraroni!



Hey Boneboy. You'll make it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 3 hours and 57 minutes!
> 
> Remember them old commercials.  My favorite was:
> 
> If you got the time we got the beer.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't forget this one.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Do they still make Stroh's or Genesee Cream Ale?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

need a nap,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Can't forget this one.


  I just read your sig line!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> need a nap,


 go ahead, I'll cover for ya.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Dang, Bob Welch died.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Bob Welch died.



Fleetwood Mac is one of my favorite groups.  I hate to hear that.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Wife is gonna be torqued.  Last Sunday I shaved my goatee, after about 15 years. She wasn't happy.   Today,     I got my hair cut..short.  I might have to sleep in the garage.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Hey Quack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks....almost down to 6 hours now!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Do they still make Stroh's or Genesee Cream Ale?



Haven't seen it in stores down here. I like Stroh's. Come to think of it, they shut down their brewery in Tampa years back.



Keebs said:


> I just read your sig line!!!!!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Bob Welch died.



Sad



pstrahin said:


> Fleetwood Mac is one of my favorite groups.  I hate to hear that.



X 2 (Stevie is hawt)



pstrahin said:


> Wife is gonna be torqued.  Last Sunday I shaved my goatee, after about 15 years. She wasn't happy.   Today,     I got my hair cut..short.  I might have to sleep in the garage.



Might give her a warm and fuzzy feeling next to a new man. 



boneboy96 said:


> Thanks....almost down to 6 hours now!



3 for me. Or 2, or 1.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Wife is gonna be torqued.  Last Sunday I shaved my goatee, after about 15 years. She wasn't happy.   Today,     I got my hair cut..short.  I might have to sleep in the garage.



don't you have some cold Bud lights in the refrig in the garage??................you got to look at the positives


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

rydert said:


> don't you have some cold Bud lights in the refrig in the garage??................you got to look at the positives



Yes I do.  Thanks Ryder!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm all warm and fuzzy.



Gonna put on some Neil Diamond and get "Tingly" all ova!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> _*I'm all warm and fuzzy.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna put on some Neil Diamond and get all "Tingly" all ova!!!


 you're welcome...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm all warm and fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna put on some Neil Diamond and get "Tingly" all ova!!!



I thought you usually used jumper cables and a car battery to achieve that?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you usually used jumper cables and a car battery to achieve that?


 he had to improvise today.............. something about his boxers stickin to the beanbag chair..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he had to improvise today.............. something about his boxers stickin to the beanbag chair..............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he had to improvise today.............. something about his boxers stickin to the beanbag chair..............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 whaaa.....................?????????????


Sterlo58 said:


>


 Hiya Kneel!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Wife is gonna be torqued.  Last Sunday I shaved my goatee, after about 15 years. She wasn't happy.   Today,     I got my hair cut..short.  I might have to sleep in the garage.





Dang! I`ve had my mustache for 40 years, this particular beard for 24 years, and since I ain`t had a haircut in about 4 years now, give or take, it`s halfway down my back. 

My wife nor son would recognize me.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang! I`ve had my mustache for 40 years, this particular beard for 24 years, and since I ain`t had a haircut in about 4 years now, give or take, it`s halfway down my back.
> 
> My wife nor son would recognize me.





It was the 1st time my daughter had seen me shaved and she laughed her tail off.  I reckon that was the 1st clue.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm all warm and fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna put on some Neil Diamond and get "Tingly" all ova!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> whaaa.....................?????????????
> 
> Hiya Kneel!



Hiya yourself


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang! I`ve had my mustache for 40 years, this particular beard for 24 years, and since I ain`t had a haircut in about 4 years now, give or take, it`s halfway down my back.
> 
> My wife nor son would recognize me.


 nobody would................. until ya spoke...........


pstrahin said:


> It was the 1st time my daughter had seen me shaved and she laughed her tail off.  I reckon that was the 1st clue.





Lukikus2 said:


>


 now you've done it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hiya yourself


 3 day weekend?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It was the 1st time my daughter had seen me shaved and she laughed her tail off.  I reckon that was the 1st clue.




I did shave just my beard when my boy was about a year old. He was layin` in one of them things you let babies sleep in, when I come walkin` through there, he took one look and screamed like you had laid him in a fire ant bed. The Redhead come flyin` in there, and she joined him in hollerin`. I started right then a growin` the beard back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nobody would................. until ya spoke...........





Hey!! What`s that supposed to mean???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2012)

its official....as of today im a parent of a teenager. my boy is 13 and growin up on me. bitter sweet!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! What`s that supposed to mean???


 ~duh~ we'd recognize your voice................ I'd recognize those eyes anywhere, though!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its official....as of today im a parent of a teenager. my boy is 13 and growin up on me. bitter sweet!


 my condolences.............  
(but tell him Happy Birthday anyway!)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~duh~ we'd recognize your voice................ I'd recognize those eyes anywhere, though!





Dangit woman, hush!   You know I embarrass easy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its official....as of today im a parent of a teenager. my boy is 13 and growin up on me. bitter sweet!



Mine turned 13 a week or so ago. All it means is that you have to get quicker with your backhand...


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its official....as of today im a parent of a teenager. my boy is 13 and growin up on me. bitter sweet!



just wait until he turns 16........that was a WOW!! moment for me...............

tell him happy birthday


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dangit woman, hush!   You know I embarrass easy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its official....as of today im a parent of a teenager. my boy is 13 and growin up on me. bitter sweet!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine turned 13 a week or so ago. All it means is that you have to get quicker with your backhand...





They`ll be grown before you know it. Time do fly.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine turned 13 a week or so ago. All it means is that you have to get quicker with your backhand...


 Not to sweet Colin!!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its official....as of today im a parent of a teenager. my boy is 13 and growin up on me. bitter sweet!



Blood I have 4 kids.  Oldest is 25, youngest is 14.  Them bitter sweet things are happenen a little too much here lately.  But congratulations.  I hope he is a good huntin and fishin buddy like my 16 year old.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine turned 13 a week or so ago. All it means is that you have to get quicker with your backhand...



yep your right. I take it im not the only one that has to deal with tude almost every day he looks to be on track to be taller than i am im 6'2 and at 13 he is already up to my chin I can still  him though!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





I was in a real nice bad mood, and you ruuurnt it!  







You`re forgiven though, I reckon...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Blood I have 4 kids.  Oldest is 25, youngest is 14.  Them bitter sweet things are happenen a little too much here lately.  But congratulations.  I hope he is a good huntin and fishin buddy like my 16 year old.


bless your heart..............


blood on the ground said:


> yep your right. I take it im not the only one that has to deal with tude almost every day he looks to be on track to be taller than i am im 6'2 and at 13 he is already up to my chin I can still  him though!


To this day, I tell mine (she's 24) "I brought you into this world, I WILL take you out"..............
 (good thing she don't get on here much anymore nor read back!)


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I was in a real nice bad mood, and you ruuurnt it!
> 
> You`re forgiven though, I reckon...


 Seeeee??? I AM good for *sumthin*!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Blood I have 4 kids.  Oldest is 25, youngest is 14.  Them bitter sweet things are happenen a little too much here lately.  But congratulations.  I hope he is a good huntin and fishin buddy like my 16 year old.



excellent hunter, he passed the 20 deer mark last year. killed a few turkeys over the years and can stoke a fire. a dad cant complain about a boy like that.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I was in a real nice bad mood, and you ruuurnt it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






uh-oh........Nic is in a bad mood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

A'ight, whatchall doin up in heah???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep your right. I take it im not the only one that has to deal with tude almost every day he looks to be on track to be taller than i am im 6'2 and at 13 he is already up to my chin I can still  him though!



Mine will be the same, an inch or two taller, but I regularly remind him that no matter how big he get's I will always be able to take him down. I sure hope he doesn't test that one in a few years...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I was in a real nice bad mood, and you ruuurnt it!



This is another Nic-ism and a great sig line!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart..............
> 
> To this day, I tell mine (she's 24) "I brought you into this world, I WILL take you out"..............
> (good thing she don't get on here much anymore nor read back!)





Klem turns 25 in a couple of weeks. here ya go Keebs, just for you. Taken 2 weeks ago.


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2012)

hey!!! I am King of Page 10.!!!!!!!!whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, whatchall doin up in heah???


 waitin on you.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Wife is gonna be torqued.  Last Sunday I shaved my goatee, after about 15 years. She wasn't happy.   Today,     I got my hair cut..short.  I might have to sleep in the garage.


With the beer......... Congratulations


Nicodemus said:


> Dang! I`ve had my mustache for 40 years, this particular beard for 24 years, and since I ain`t had a haircut in about 4 years now, give or take, it`s halfway down my back.
> 
> My wife nor son would recognize me.


Dang your mustache is older than me, i feel alot better



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine turned 13 a week or so ago. All it means is that you have to get quicker with your backhand...





blood on the ground said:


> yep your right. I take it im not the only one that has to deal with tude almost every day he looks to be on track to be taller than i am im 6'2 and at 13 he is already up to my chin I can still  him though!



6' 2??     midget


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem turns 25 in a couple of weeks. here ya go Keebs, just for you. Taken 2 weeks ago.



Where's he put his knees when he sits down in that itty bitty car?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's he put his knees when he sits down in that itty bitty car?





I told him was wearin` that car. He borrowed it to go to Helen. His volkswagon wouldn`t wind up to go that far and his Z71 was too thirsty.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's he put his knees when he sits down in that itty bitty car?



ya ever see the movie Police Academy.  There aint a drivers seat, he just sits in the back seat.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I did shave just my beard when my boy was about a year old. He was layin` in one of them things you let babies sleep in, when I come walkin` through there, he took one look and screamed like you had laid him in a fire ant bed. The Redhead come flyin` in there, and she joined him in hollerin`. I started right then a growin` the beard back.





I've had a beard for well over twenty years. Got a wild hair one night and shaved it all off to start over anew. Walked into the kitchen and my own pit bull about ate me alive. Everybody else just laughed and said I looked like a kid.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he had to improvise today.............. something about his boxers stickin to the beanbag chair..............



where did the spandex go?   Nevermind I don't want to know.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> where did the spandex go?   Nevermind I don't want to know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Finally got the call i been waiting for. Start work after the weekend.



Congrats Cody!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem turns 25 in a couple of weeks. here ya go Keebs, just for you. Taken 2 weeks ago.


 darlin', I done drooled over that over on FB.............. but thanks, I needed some eye candy today!  Dang, that is one smokin lookin boy! AND got the manners to go with the looks, I'm tellin ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> where did the spandex go?   Nevermind I don't want to know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> darlin', I done drooled over that over on FB.............. but thanks, I needed some eye candy today!  Dang, that is one smokin lookin boy! AND got the manners to go with the looks, I'm tellin ya!





Takes after his Daddy...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Takes after his Daddy...


 and his sweet Mama too!
I have to say, ya'll done good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and his sweet Mama too!





Yep! He`s a lot better man than I am, and I mean that. He`ll be graduatin` night classes here before long. Mighty proud of that boy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


>





Oh Laaaaaaaawd, I'm so "Tingly" I'm vibrating . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine turned 13 a week or so ago. All it means is that you have to get quicker with your backhand...




Works with the wife too, just sayin . . .




Nicodemus said:


> I was in a real nice bad mood, and you ruuurnt it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Maker's Mark and a lil Nekkid Twista wit Quack????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep! He`s a lot better man than I am, and I mean that. He`ll be graduatin` night classes here before long. Mighty proud of that boy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaawd, I'm so "Tingly" I'm vibrating . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Makers Mark for sure, pass on the Twista! 

Brother Quack, you just impressed the tar outa me with that letter from Verizon. You`re management material, no doubt that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> waitin on you.............



Gotta couple more hours of cuttin, needed snack and drink!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

1 Hour and 32 more minutes


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 1 Hour and 32 more minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Did you want to wrastle again today after work, i let you win yesterday


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you want to wrastle again today after work, i let you win yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you want to wrastle again today after work, i let you win yesterday





Nicodemus said:


>


 He juss don't know, does he, Nic?

Oh, back to your question, Mud............... brang it baby!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He juss don't know, does he, Nic?
> 
> Oh, back to your question, Mud............... brang it baby!





Don`t scuff him up too bad, Keebs. He`s a good ol boy.

Plus, I might need him to take some more chickens off my hands.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2012)

stewin some squash


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He juss don't know, does he, Nic?
> 
> Oh, back to your question, Mud............... brang it baby!



Listen.. that ground was kinda hard, you reckon we could move it to the pool


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Y 4 do it take so long ta get to  5:00 on Fridays?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Y 4 do it take so long ta get to  5:00 on Fridays?



I was thinking the same thing, 1 more hour


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t scuff him up too bad, Keebs. He`s a good ol boy.
> 
> Plus, I might need him to take some more chickens off my hands.


~sigh~ I'll try, but boy does he know how to push dem buttons!


mudracing101 said:


> Listen.. that ground was kinda hard, you reckon we could move it to the pool


 shoot I reckon, I tole ya you were gonna regret it!


pstrahin said:


> Y 4 do it take so long ta get to  5:00 on Fridays?


 just like a "watched pot never boils" - you're watching the clock too closely!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ I'll try, but boy does he know how to push* dem *buttons!



I knew it!!!! I always suspected the boy to be an Obama lovin' idjit...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I knew it!!!! I always suspected the boy to be an Obama lovin' idjit...



Hush it mexican


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ I'll try, but boy does he know how to push dem buttons!



Buttons, really


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Do they still make Stroh's or Genesee Cream Ale?



Gennessee in the green can 



Nicodemus said:


> Dang! I`ve had my mustache for 40 years, this particular beard for 24 years, and since I ain`t had a haircut in about 4 years now, give or take, it`s halfway down my back.
> 
> My wife nor son would recognize me.



I would be in the same boat. We could move an the authorities would never see us


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I knew it!!!! I always suspected the boy to be an Obama lovin' idjit...


 Not *dem* buttoms, I mean buttons, the ~other~ kind.....


mudracing101 said:


> Hush it mexican


 hey now, don't go messin wit that messican!


mudracing101 said:


> Buttons, really





Hankus said:


> I would be in the same boat. We could move an the authorities would never see us


 no, we'd know you with that baby face & your *one of a kind* way of talking too!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Later Ya'll


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not *dem* buttoms, I mean buttons, the ~other~ kind.....
> 
> hey now, don't go messin wit that messican!
> 
> ...



But .. but he started it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it mexican



You hush it, Button Buck...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Later Ya'll





mudracing101 said:


> But .. but he started it


he was just mistuken, I fixed it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Later Ya'll



Bye, see ya , au revoir, Feliz Navidad


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You hush it, Button Buck...





Keebs said:


> he was just mistuken, I fixed it!



See


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not *dem* buttoms, I mean buttons, the ~other~ kind.....
> 
> hey now, don't go messin wit that messican!
> 
> ...



Yeah well I guess yer right. Folks I ain seen since HS still get me by my voice


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Ready for a beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ready for a beer



Wont be long now


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ready for a beer



Or 3!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Or 3!



Was the Gennsseessee Cream Ale in a green tall boy If so I drank one last Saturday with my Schlitz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Hankus, you ever heard of Shandy?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You hush it, Button Buck...


 here now!


mudracing101 said:


> See


 he just messin wit ya!


Hankus said:


> Yeah well I guess yer right. Folks I ain seen since HS still get me by my voice





Hankus said:


> Ready for a beer





mudracing101 said:


> Wont be long now


 you ready? I gots the truck today!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Hankus, you ever heard of Shandy?



I don't rekon so


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> here now!
> 
> he just messin wit ya!
> 
> ...



Yes i'm ready,  



See ya'll , till we post again


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i'm ready,
> 
> 
> 
> See ya'll , till we post again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I don't rekon so



It's prolly got some other names but this is what I heard it called.

Ingredients
4 (12-fluid ounce) bottles lager beer, chilled (recommended: Heineken)
1 (25.4-fluid ounce) bottle sparkling apple cider, chilled
Directions
Slowly pour the beer into a 10-cup capacity pitcher and slowly add the sparkling cider.

Pour the shandy into frosted glasses and serve immediately


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's prolly got some other names but this is what I heard it called.
> 
> Ingredients
> 4 (12-fluid ounce) bottles lager beer, chilled (recommended: Heineken)
> ...






It's called pizz in a bottle . . .






DO NOT call Cort, she's not feelin well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's called pizz in a bottle . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always learning things the hard way aren't you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always learning things the hard way aren't you?






Let's just say I'm persitant . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Dang allergies.  don't know what it is, but something got me. I thought it was a head cold, but doc thinks otherwise. Double ear infection and shot of meds to the hiney. OUCH.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang allergies.  don't know what it is, but something got me. I thought it was a head cold, but doc thinks otherwise. Double ear infection and shot of meds to the hiney. OUCH.



No way to rub that shot and stop the hurt, at least in public.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DO NOT call Cort, she's not feelin well.



I like my doc's office. They give me pills. Now I just need them to kick in!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always learning things the hard way aren't you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> and shot of meds to the hiney. OUCH.




Did you have to say that in front of Quack?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No way to rub that shot and stop the hurt, at least in public.



I didn't care who was lookin'.  That sucker hurt! It's been over an hour and it still stings!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's prolly got some other names but this is what I heard it called.
> 
> Ingredients
> 4 (12-fluid ounce) bottles lager beer, chilled (recommended: Heineken)
> ...



Sounds like a waste or beer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have to say that in front of Quack?



That's the clean version of what I told Quack in the text


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang allergies.  don't know what it is, but something got me. I thought it was a head cold, but doc thinks otherwise. Double ear infection and shot of meds to the hiney. OUCH.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you have to say that in front of Quack?





Sugar Plum said:


> That's the clean version of what I told Quack in the text





I'm just here to help ???  Further more, if yo hiney is hurtin I gotta a cure . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's the clean version of what I told Quack in the text


Well, you know what Boneboy's policy is. You better hope he doesn't wander in here reading all of this..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just here to help ???  Further more, if yo hiney is hurtin I gotta a cure . . .



Does it involve jumper cables and a battery?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it involve jumper cables and a battery?






Nope . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just here to help ???  Further more, if yo hiney is hurtin I gotta a cure . . .







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you know what Boneboy's policy is. You better hope he doesn't wander in here reading all of this..







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it involve jumper cables and a battery?



Oh lawd!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just here to help ???  Further more, if yo hiney is hurtin I gotta a cure . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it involve jumper cables and a battery?



... Yeah im going back outside


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's the clean version of what I told Quack in the text





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just here to help ???  Further more, if yo hiney is hurtin I gotta a cure . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you know what Boneboy's policy is. You better hope he doesn't wander in here reading all of this..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it involve jumper cables and a battery?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope . . .





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd!



OK...suddenly my ears are burning...what's all this talk about shots in the buttocks and rubbing the sore spot?     And by golly, what are the battery cables for?   nevermind...I don't wannna know.  Do I?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> ... Yeah im going back outside





boneboy96 said:


> OK...suddenly my ears are burning...what's all this talk about shots in the buttocks and rubbing the sore spot?     And by golly, what are the battery cables for?   nevermind...I don't wannna know.  Do I?






Trust me, I'm a prufessional . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> ... Yeah im going back outside



Good idea, Slip!



boneboy96 said:


> OK...suddenly my ears are burning...what's all this talk about shots in the buttocks and rubbing the sore spot?     And by golly, what are the battery cables for?   nevermind...I don't wannna know.  Do I?



Uhhh.....hi! We're just talking about anti-biotics. And whatever Quack does with jumper cables.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Out of all the fine eatin we have, my daimbrammaged wife wants a grilled hot dog tonight???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Out of all the fine eatin we have, my daimbrammaged wife wants a grilled hot dog tonight???



Just hook up the positive and negative battery jumper clamps to the weiner and watch it sizzle!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Out of all the fine eatin we have, my daimbrammaged wife wants a grilled hot dog tonight???



That's what we had for lunch. Stopped by the store on the way home and got a rotisserie chicken and salad for tonight. I could get used to this no cookin' thing!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good idea, Slip!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh.....hi! We're just talking about anti-biotics. And whatever Quack does with jumper cables.



You may want to PM me ur cell # just in case U need a text screened B4 posting or something!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

On a side note- I think I skeered Hankus away. He had to drink a few just to call me yesterday, I bet he'll have to drink even more just to read my posts now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> You may want to PM me ur cell # just in case U need a text screened B4 posting or something!



 PM headed your way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Just hook up the positive and negative battery jumper clamps to the weiner and watch it sizzle!




Last time I tried that we ended up with roasted Vienna's..





Sugar Plum said:


> That's what we had for lunch. Stopped by the store on the way home and got a rotisserie chicken and salad for tonight. I could get used to this no cookin' thing!






If'n I was yo hubby you wouldn't have to do nuttin be let me play with da pups . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> PM headed your way!



HEY!!! How come I never get the good texts?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY!!! How come I never get the good texts?






'Cause you're OLD and smell like Bengay???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Cause you're OLD and smell like Bengay???



DING DING DING


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Cause you're OLD and smell like Bengay???



But you said you liked Bengay,,,,,,oh, you meant,,,,,,,,,nevermind...



boneboy96 said:


> DING DING DING



Hush it gimpy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you said you liked Bengay,,,,,,oh, you meant,,,,,,,,,nevermind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hush it gimpy..






It's ALL good brothers!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you said you liked Bengay,,,,,,oh, you meant,,,,,,,,,nevermind...
> 
> 
> 
> Hush it gimpy..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n I was yo hubby you wouldn't have to do nuttin be let me play with da pups . . .



Oh lawd! You better hush before you get banned! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY!!! How come I never get the good texts?



I sent Quack a text earlier to explain why I din't answer his call. Then he got an earful of what the doc did 

Seems someone else ought to have read the warnin' Quack sent out. I got another call from someone else. Tried to call back but they's din't want to talk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! You better hush before you get banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thay's a lot cheekun's out there ya' know....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> On a side note- I think I skeered Hankus away. He had to drink a few just to call me yesterday, I bet he'll have to drink even more just to read my posts now



Had to git drunk nuff to call 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thay's a lot cheekun's out there ya' know....



Cheekun who


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 8, 2012)

On what planet is this a Cheekun?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang allergies.  don't know what it is, but something got me. I thought it was a head cold, but doc thinks otherwise. Double ear infection and shot of meds to the hiney. OUCH.


Dang, Sugar!


slip said:


> ... Yeah im going back outside


Good idea there, Moppett..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Out of all the fine eatin we have, my daimbrammaged wife wants a grilled hot dog tonight???


gawdIgottatalktothatgalagain!


Sugar Plum said:


> On a side note- I think I skeered Hankus away. He had to drink a few just to call me yesterday, I bet he'll have to drink even more just to read my posts now


Naaawww, he'll drank more anyway........



Hooked On Quack said:


> If'n I was yo hubby you wouldn't have to do nuttin be let me play with da pups . . .


If'n you were her hubby.............................you probably wouldn't be on here..............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY!!! How come I never get the good texts?


gawd, don't I count for *anything*?????????????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> On what planet is this a Cheekun?


 none that *I* know of........... now Quack, Miguel? that's a diff'erent story..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> ... Yeah im going back outside


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> none that *I* know of........... now Quack, Miguel? that's a diff'erent story..............


Watch it youngun.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it youngun.


 I WUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

I am NOT happy tonight, my *adult beverage store* was OUT of my normal Wiser's.............. couldn't go "up" to 40 Creek or Crown this week, so I had to "step to the side"............. ended up with one I won't stay with, that's all I'll say...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I WUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 like that's EVER been a question..........
I better close this out 'for I get in *truble*...........
watchin Tripple D on the food network........... hope I can take notes & 'member some of this stuff..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I WUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> like that's EVER been a question..........
> I better close this out 'for I get in *truble*...........
> watchin Tripple D on the food network........... hope I can take notes & 'member some of this stuff..............



Watchin Nadia G on Cooking network


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

These cops in Mississippi are weird. Okay, i get the "you can't walk around the Bass Pro pond after they are closed." But why is standing next to a frog filled ditch after dark "loitering"? I'm not loitering! I'm scouting frogs!

I've been listening to blood physiology all day. I wanna kill something!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> These cops in Mississippi are weird. Okay, i get the "you can't walk around the Bass Pro pond after they are closed." But why is standing next to a frog filled ditch after dark "loitering"? I'm not loitering! I'm scouting frogs!
> 
> I've been listening to blood physiology all day. I wanna kill something!



If'n you'da had a gig in your hands he would have never stopped and said a word.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n you'da had a gig in your hands he would have never stopped and said a word.



If i had heard enough frogs, i'da walked around front of the bass pro, bought  gig, light, and stringer. No point in buying stuff if it ain't worth the effort. 
Oh well, i got a cooler full of cooked crawfish headed my way tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> These cops in Mississippi are weird. Okay, i get the "you can't walk around the Bass Pro pond after they are closed." But why is standing next to a frog filled ditch after dark "loitering"? I'm not loitering! I'm scouting frogs!
> 
> I've been listening to blood physiology all day. I wanna kill something!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n you'da had a gig in your hands he would have never stopped and said a word.



Probably in his Honey hole!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


~tingly now~


rhbama3 said:


> These cops in Mississippi are weird. Okay, i get the "you can't walk around the Bass Pro pond after they are closed." But why is standing next to a frog filled ditch after dark "loitering"? I'm not loitering! I'm scouting frogs!
> 
> I've been listening to blood physiology all day. I wanna kill something!


 Don't make me come out there to bail ya'll out!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably in his Honey hole!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, by the way: Profiling is alive and well in Missi. We passed two sets of MSP's on the highway last night that had their headlights and spotlights aimed across the highway in each direction.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably in his Honey hole!!!


could be. You know how possesive people can be about good froggin' spots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, by the way: Profiling is alive and well in Missi. We passed two sets of MSP's on the highway last night that had their headlights and spotlights aimed across the highway in each direction.



Profilin good deer huntin spots?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> could be. You know how possesive people can be about good froggin' spots.



Have you scouted out a golf course in the area?? Have Bubbette drop you off and come back at an agreed upon time. If something goes wrong call Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Profilin good deer huntin spots?



Nope, they were sitting in the median each way with their lights shining across the road on each side. You have any idea how annoying it is to be going 70 mph and have high beams hit the side of your head as you pass by? Nearly blinded me for a minute.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you scouted out a golf course in the area?? Have Bubbette drop you off and come back at an agreed upon time. If something goes wrong call Keebs



Golf courses around Albeeny are dangerous giggin spots. Too many Canada Geese, which means a very slick bank around the pond. Rob aka Mayhem slips on goose grease, gig fly's up in the air, Mayhem lands on back, gig sticks in leg, blood drips in pond along with all of the thrashing around and cussing, then the gators come. Don't go giggin around golf course ponds in Albeeeeny...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Golf courses around Albeeny are dangerous giggin spots. Too many Canada Geese, which means a very slick bank around the pond. Rob aka Mayhem slips on goose grease, gig fly's up in the air, Mayhem lands on back, gig sticks in leg, blood drips in pond along with all of the thrashing around and cussing, then the gators come. Don't go giggin around golf course ponds in Albeeeeny...



I didn't realize you were there when i did that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2012)

gotta run!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, they were sitting in the median each way with their lights shining across the road on each side. You have any idea how annoying it is to be going 70 mph and have high beams hit the side of your head as you pass by? Nearly blinded me for a minute.



Well its good to know its not just the local PD here that are night blind.

Lady cop was sitting at the 4-way stop about 100 yards from my house the other day, i went over to tell her she needs to come back around 10pm when the idiots around here race up and down that street. She said there was nothing they could do because it would be dark and they couldnt see them (speeders). I tried to tell her that you could hear them for about two miles each way but she insisted that there was nothing they could do because at night its dark.

"Ok"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Well its good to know its not just the local PD here that are night blind.
> 
> Lady cop was sitting at the 4-way stop about 100 yards from my house the other day, i went over to tell her she needs to come back around 10pm when the idiots around here race up and down that street. She said there was nothing they could do because it would be dark and they couldnt see them (speeders). I tried to tell her that you could hear them for about two miles each way but she insisted that there was nothing they could do because at night its dark.
> 
> "Ok"



so the popo don't do third shift in your area?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Golf courses around Albeeny are dangerous giggin spots. Too many Canada Geese, which means a very slick bank around the pond. Rob aka Mayhem slips on goose grease, gig fly's up in the air, Mayhem lands on back, gig sticks in leg, blood drips in pond along with all of the thrashing around and cussing, then the gators come. Don't go giggin around golf course ponds in Albeeeeny...



Yeah, you're right!!! Nevermind Bama..... 



rhbama3 said:


> gotta run!



Go have some fun!!!  



slip said:


> Well its good to know its not just the local PD here that are night blind.
> 
> Lady cop was sitting at the 4-way stop about 100 yards from my house the other day, i went over to tell her she needs to come back around 10pm when the idiots around here race up and down that street. She said there was nothing they could do because it would be dark and they couldnt see them (speeders). I tried to tell her that you could hear them for about two miles each way but she insisted that there was nothing they could do because at night its dark.
> 
> "Ok"



Had a similar situation once in my old neighborhood, said he could'nt hide because the speeders had to have 600 ft visibility on him


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Golf courses around Albeeny are dangerous giggin spots. Too many Canada Geese, which means a very slick bank around the pond. Rob aka Mayhem slips on goose grease, gig fly's up in the air, Mayhem lands on back, gig sticks in leg, blood drips in pond along with all of the thrashing around and cussing, then the gators come. Don't go giggin around golf course ponds in Albeeeeny...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

It's amazing how effective those steroid/anti-biotic shots are! I feel a ton better already


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2012)

So close tp bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's amazing how effective those steroid/anti-biotic shots are! I feel a ton better already



I'm comin down with something now   

Glad you're feelin better


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's amazing how effective those steroid/anti-biotic shots are! I feel a ton better already





Hey Miss Nurse!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Had to git drunk nuff to call



 Got your VM. Was readin' "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish" to Emily 

I'll have to "tag" ya back tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Reckon I'll catch y'all later, gonna try to get in a couple hrs of fishin in the mornin before I go to a cousin reunion


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm comin down with something now
> 
> Glad you're feelin better



Hope it's nothin' bad! Being sick sucks! 

How ya doin' otherwise? How's that sweet boy of yours?



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Miss Nurse!



Howdy  I got for orientation Monday. Then I'll have a better idea of what kind of crazy I'm gettin' myself into.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so the popo don't do third shift in your area?


Guess not Heck, wish i had known that sooner.


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, you're right!!! Nevermind Bama.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The crazy thing is, there are tons of places for a cop to sit and not be seen. Oh well.

How are you and the family Jeff?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope it's nothin' bad! Being sick sucks!
> 
> How ya doin' otherwise? How's that sweet boy of yours?
> 
> ...





You just have the anesjes..anstexc...painkiller!!! on hand if I have to pull this toof!

Purty please...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

I got a nice prescription for some  doozies today  I'll share them with ya iffin' ya need some!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got a nice prescription for some  doozies today  I'll share them with ya iffin' ya need some!





Thank you kindly!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly!!!



No problem 

Hey Hanky- any particular time I should wait til to call you? I don't wanna catch ya off guard and catch ya sober


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No problem
> 
> Hey Hanky- any particular time I should wait til to call you? I don't wanna catch ya off guard and catch ya sober



Two words I never thought about together.  

Well I started the weekend last night so this morning I have the coffee ready for those who might want or need some


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2012)

Mernin idj,,,,,errr,,,,,,,droolers..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2012)

Im awake....mostly......I. think......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No problem
> 
> Hey Hanky- any particular time I should wait til to call you? I don't wanna catch ya off guard and catch ya sober



After 11 when I get off werk. Dont see as it matters though cause I cain remember why I called


----------



## kracker (Jun 9, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2012)

Werk sux.......all is normal


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 9, 2012)

Werkin here also...  


I needed something like this to get me up today...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry you fellers have to work ona Saturday.  I slept in until 6:30.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 9, 2012)

Feel a ton better today. Played outside in the yard and clipped close to 20 gardenia cuttings and 5 fig cuttings. One of the figs had already taken root on it's own, so it's going back into some soil! Sure hope the gardenias take!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 9, 2012)

So who was at the soap box races @ Piedmont today?

Wife sez it was a blast


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

Gonna be a looooooong 24 hrs next 2 nights.  Entire operation is down and I'll have nuttin to do . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooooong 24 hrs next 2 nights.  Entire operation is down and I'll have nuttin to do . . .



You can study the backside of your eyelids for hours on end..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can study the backside of your eyelids for hours on end..





Got some books to read before I crank up the loader !!


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooooong 24 hrs next 2 nights.  Entire operation is down and I'll have nuttin to do . . .



Getting paid to do nothing ....  I think i could get used to that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Getting paid to do nothing ....  I think i could get used to that.






Makes for a long 12 hr night.  I'd rather be running, and have a lil sumpin to do !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2012)

Ever tried to herd pigs  Ended up jus catchin em an loadin em by hand. Glad it was only two.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a looooooong 24 hrs next 2 nights.  Entire operation is down and I'll have nuttin to do . . .



Going to be rainy and slick.  Crank up the company truck and go to sliding.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2012)

Windy, an coolin down a tick. Feels good ta me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2012)

Acting like it wants to rain here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to be rainy and slick.  Crank up the company truck and go to sliding.






Nobody here to pull me out if'n I get stuck!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2012)

SOMEBODY is spose to be sending me a recipe for microwave bread and butter pickles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Windy, an coolin down a tick. Feels good ta me



Feels good here in Washington, PA.

Evenin y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SOMEBODY is spose to be sending me a recipe for microwave bread and butter pickles.


 *             Ingredients*



                     1 large cucumber, sliced
                     1 teaspoon salt
                     1 onion, thinly sliced
                     1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds
                     1 cup white sugar
                     1/2 cup distilled white vinegar
                     1/4 teaspoon celery seed
                     1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
 

*             Directions*



                     In a medium microwave safe bowl, mix cucumber, salt,  onion, mustard seeds, white sugar, distilled white vinegar, celery seed  and turmeric.                 
                     Microwave on high 7 to 8 minutes, stirring twice, until cucumbers are tender and onion is translucent.                 
                     Transfer to sterile containers. Seal and chill in the refrigerator until serving.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Feels good here in Washington, PA.
> 
> Evenin y'all.


Hey there, birthday boy!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>






Hi !!!  Whatchadoin/wearin ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!!  Whatchadoin/wearin ???


 you asked too late........ done had my shower.............whatchuwearin?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey there, birthday boy!



Well hello there


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you asked too late........ done had my shower.............whatchuwearin?



Speedos eatin cheetos...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Well hello there


You have a good day?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you asked too late........ done had my shower.............whatchuwearin?






Nuttin but a hard hat and steel toed boots !!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You have a good day?



Well...yeah...considering I just left Jersey headed to Illinois...riding in a van with 4 of P.Bradley's crazy employees.

How was your day?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but a hard hat and steel toed boots !!





Sweetwater said:


> Well...yeah...considering I just left Jersey headed to Illinois...riding in a van with 4 of P.Bradley's crazy employees.
> 
> How was your day?


 THATS why you were posting pics of PA.................. 
 *I* have been sick all day, dang allergies, coughing/sneezing/headache/yucky...........


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THATS why you were posting pics of PA..................
> *I* have been sick all day, dang allergies, coughing/sneezing/headache/yucky...........



Sounds like you need some remedy.

I prescribe some bourbon...lemon juice..and honey.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2012)

Be back in a min...sketti is done....GOOD sketti..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2012)

had a great day with my best freing cleanin the pool


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Sounds like you need some remedy.
> 
> I prescribe some bourbon...lemon juice..and honey.


 I like your remedy!


Sweetwater said:


> Be back in a min...sketti is done....GOOD sketti..





Seth carter said:


> had a great day with my best freing cleanin the pool


 you weren't getting rain today?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like your remedy!
> 
> 
> 
> you weren't getting rain today?



not a drop


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> not a drop


I sowwy...........


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2012)

Man ..... is it deer season yet?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........



getin some soon


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2012)

evening. Peeps!
Spent most of this cloudy. rainy day looking out the winder at the Bass Pro Shop across the parking lot. Don't get me wrong, platelet gel, autotransfusion, and wound healing are riveting stuff. However, i just wasn't feeling it.
I did get sticker shock when Bubbette called and told me that cooked crawfish were $4.15 a pound! 
 Just left a friends house after a catfish fry. Man, are we stuffed! Bout time to call it a night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going kwazy wit nuttin to do !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm going kwazy wit nuttin to do !!!



i'm thinking its about time for a chocolate martini.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm thinking its about time for a chocolate martini.






Close your laptop . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Close your laptop . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2012)

Sweetwater, Happy Birthday man.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2012)

slip said:


> Sweetwater, Happy Birthday man.



Thanks man.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2012)

First...I win...I win...

Wait....

Just can't sleep...

Mornin y'all....have a great Sunday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2012)

morning sweetwater,

This might help 







oh wait that has the opposite effect on many.  Well the porch is wet so it rained sometime last night.  Hopefully more is on the way.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning sweetwater,
> 
> This might help
> 
> ...



Mornin ...yeah thanks...this road coffee is awful weak.Speaking of road...just went through Lincoln last week on the way to Sioux City._


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Woke up to a lil rain. Not sure why I'm awake. I should be sleepin in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2012)

Morning Hankus,  it is back to drizzling here.  Just enough to make you not want to go outside and do some yard work but not hard enough to do any good.   Well the oil and filters need changing on the four wheeler.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Its rainin plenty here gobble. I been goin through campin gear.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine an gobbles posts were both an hour apart. Nothin too special but I bet the odds are high we dont do it again soon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Man ..... is it deer season yet?



I wish it was! Although, on an interesting (and rather annoying) note- while getting the upcoming season's food plot ready, we found an old broadhead in the back. Seems like the neighbor (yes, the turkey killin' one) didn't limit his actions to turkey season. 

I told Rob I'mma post no trespassing signs ALL over the fence facing their house.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wish it was! Although, on an interesting (and rather annoying) note- while getting the upcoming season's food plot ready, we found an old broadhead in the back. Seems like the neighbor (yes, the turkey killin' one) didn't limit his actions to turkey season.
> 
> I told Rob I'mma post no trespassing signs ALL over the fence facing their house.



Glad youre here. I've been in the pf 


Gettin any rain


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Glad youre here. I've been in the pf
> 
> 
> Gettin any rain



Eww. Whatchoo doin' in the PF? I stay away from that place at all cost!

It's been raining lightly here. Has a good pour early this morning. But it's slacked off for now. 

How about over your way?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2012)

mornin`...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> mornin`...



Howdy! 

I'll be back in a bit boys. I was supposed to be doing a few things before taking Hayley to camp this afternoon. Bein' kinda lazy.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eww. Whatchoo doin' in the PF? I stay away from that place at all cost!
> 
> It's been raining lightly here. Has a good pour early this morning. But it's slacked off for now.
> 
> How about over your way?



Little light trollin. Its kinda cheatin fishin over there, but I'll generally stay out 


Light to moderate. Glad I moved hogs an picked squash yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> mornin`...



Morn swampthing. Rain drive ya back to high ground


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'll be back in a bit boys. I was supposed to be doing a few things before taking Hayley to camp this afternoon. Bein' kinda lazy.




Howdy there, girl! 



Hankus said:


> Morn swampthing. Rain drive ya back to high ground





We got a couple of showers here at the house yesterday, but not much. A little more last night. Been threatenin` to rain this mornin`, but none yet. Maybe we`ll get a shower this evenin`. How`s your squash doin`? Mine`s about give out and I`m thinkin` about plantin` a few more hills.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy there, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a truckload on the way. Bout 3 rows, 120' total. Didn't plant til good friday so mines jus startin. Gonna have moren I can deal with soon. Peas an beans is bloomin an bout ready for fried green maters. Sunflowers is lookin sweet too.


One day I need to come down there an get flyrod lessons. Looks like you can fish em


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Got a truckload on the way. Bout 3 rows, 120' total. Didn't plant til good friday so mines jus startin. Gonna have moren I can deal with soon. Peas an beans is bloomin an bout ready for fried green maters. Sunflowers is lookin sweet too.
> 
> 
> One day I need to come down there an get flyrod lessons. Looks like you can fish em





Come on anytime, I`m not the best at castin`, but I can get by. Be a good idee to stand at least 10 feet further away than the line I got out and flingin` around though!  

Seriously, catchin` bream on these things is a whole lot of fun, and when a bass nails it, hold on!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Come on anytime, I`m not the best at castin`, but I can get by. Be a good idee to stand at least 10 feet further away than the line I got out and flingin` around though!
> 
> Seriously, catchin` bream on these things is a whole lot of fun, and when a bass nails it, hold on!



I've fished em a little, but I need to find an take a casting class. Used to use mine on catfish with floatin food. 5lbs of channel cat will strain one like nobodys business


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2012)

Think I'll go wet a hook between showers.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm being WAY lazier than I should be today....oh well. It's a rainy day. Plus, I gotta drive Hayley to Lizella later for camp. I wish I could go with her. A whole week of swimming, fishin' and canoeing? Yeah. I'm envious.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go wet a hook between showers.....



I could fish in the garden 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'm being WAY lazier than I should be today....oh well. It's a rainy day. Plus, I gotta drive Hayley to Lizella later for camp. I wish I could go with her. A whole week of swimming, fishin' and canoeing? Yeah. I'm envious.



Mee tooo


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

breathing treatment + Tussinex= no coughing but very little sleep........


sure wish I had a heater for my pool, rain water is keeping it toooooo cold!

oh, mernin ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

A lil cold water wont hurt ya  7 out of 8 polar bears prefer it that way


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> A lil cold water wont hurt ya  7 out of 8 polar bears prefer it that way


you first...........


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you first...........


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you first...........



You know I would 



Seth carter said:


>



Sup dude


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You know I would
> 
> 
> 
> Sup dude



nothing much just woke up


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh man, nothin like waking up nose to cold wet nose with one of the dogs. Soon as i open my eyes he sneezes

Mornin yall .... off to go get clothes and shoes fer work.
be back in 15 minutes


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you first...........





Hankus said:


> You know I would



Pool party at Keebs' place?? 



slip said:


> Mornin yall .... off to go get clothes and shoes fer work.
> be back in 15 minutes



They finally get you scheduled for work?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Be back after a while. Gotta take the youngin' to camp!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh man, nothin like waking up nose to cold wet nose with one of the dogs. Soon as i open my eyes he sneezes
> 
> Mornin yall .... off to go get clothes and shoes fer work.
> be back in 15 minutes



He probably sneezed because of your cold wet nose.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pool party at Keebs' place??
> 
> 
> 
> They finally get you scheduled for work?


Well i go in for orientation Tue and should get my work schedule then. I hope. 


NOYDB said:


> He probably sneezed because of your cold wet nose.







When i die, im not worried about going to a hot place full of horned critters ... Nope, im worried about going to a packed store full of dull minded mouth breathers staring a hole through the shelves as they wonder around aimlessly, and spending eternity there just trying to get what i need.

A very scary thought.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2012)

We got one inch of rain !!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We got one inch of rain !!!



I think that is about what we got here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2012)

slip said:


> I think that is about what we got here.






Hopefully more to come !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You know I would


 yep, come on, you go in, I will too.......


slip said:


> Oh man, nothin like waking up nose to cold wet nose with one of the dogs. Soon as i open my eyes he sneezes
> 
> Mornin yall .... off to go get clothes and shoes fer work.
> be back in 15 minutes





Sugar Plum said:


> Pool party at Keebs' place??


  yeah, come on!



Hooked On Quack said:


> We got one inch of rain !!!


 It just POURED here, had *just* got done doing some weeding in the garden & was gonna start working my way into the pool..............
ok, it's stopped now, gonna see if I can do it or not............


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2012)

First time ever driving in a total MONSOON.

Wasnt bad but i learned that rail road crossings get really slick. Really really slick.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

slip said:


> First time ever driving in a total MONSOON.
> 
> Wasnt bad but i learned that rail road crossings get really slick. Really really slick.



Glad you made it! I drove through one on the way back from camp. Took an hour and a half for what is normally only a 30 minute drive  I finally got tired of sitting in park on the interstate and followed the GPS home. Dang. 

Glad we're getting the rain though!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2012)

Off and on rain/drizzle most of the day with only a 1/4 " to show in the gauge.   But did pressure wash the deck and railing.  Going to be wet anyhow my as well do it in the rain.  Changed the oil and filters on the kubota:  two people 2.5 hours.  You sure have to take off a lot of skid plates and such to get to all the places you need to be.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow. Been to the beach and Seth's the king. Magin that.
I'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Backkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Been to the beach and Seth's the king. Magin that.
> I'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Backkkkkkkkkkkk



You shoulda bought a pank bikini...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shoulda bought a pank bikini...



Aint spose to look at kini...... That hammer head was FUN to pull in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint spose to look at kini...... That hammer head was FUN to pull in.



males, kinis, don't look, right.   .   .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint spose to look at kini...... That hammer head was FUN to pull in.



There's a fish in that pic? 

I better go look again!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a fish in that pic?
> 
> I better go look again!!!



A FISH MY A..... I just gave ya'll a taste of what we caught.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> breathing treatment + Tussinex= no coughing but very little sleep........
> 
> 
> sure wish I had a heater for my pool, rain water is keeping it toooooo cold!
> ...



I hope you feel better soon Keebs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sure wish I had a heater for my pool, rain water is keeping it toooooo cold!
> 
> oh, mernin ya'll!



Eat lots of Messican food. Not only will it warm up the water, but the process of doing so also gives it a bubbling hot tub action..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, we got a mess out here !!!  Finally got powered back up and all pumps and agitators running !!



Thanks for the assist Hugh !!!


Looking GOOOOOOOD Mandy !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank gawd, i'm finally home!
Pouring rain all the way from Jackson, Miss to Richland, Ga. Traffic jams, wrecks, closed lanes, slow pokes, and then my windshiled wiper split. So, i'm standing in a driving t'storm outside an Autozone in Selma changing out windshiled wipers. This is after surviving the KFC in Demopolis. We got knocked out of the way by the church crowd going in the door. Stopped in Montgomery to pick up a deer stand at my BiL's and then stopped at deer camp to pick up the euro mount buck skulls. Man, my eyes are about to cross after driving all day in this mess!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Orientation for the Nursing Program tomorrow! Can't wait!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Orientation for the Nursing Program tomorrow! Can't wait!!



Good luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank gawd, i'm finally home!
> Pouring rain all the way from Jackson, Miss to Richland, Ga. Traffic jams, wrecks, closed lanes, slow pokes, and then my windshiled wiper split. So, i'm standing in a driving t'storm outside an Autozone in Selma changing out windshiled wipers. This is after surviving the KFC in Demopolis. We got knocked out of the way by the church crowd going in the door. Stopped in Montgomery to pick up a deer stand at my BiL's and then stopped at deer camp to pick up the euro mount buck skulls. Man, my eyes are about to cross after driving all day in this mess!





Welcome home Pookie !!!




Sugar Plum said:


> Orientation for the Nursing Program tomorrow! Can't wait!!





Good luck Cort !!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 10, 2012)

There may be trouble.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm a bat , batch, badcha,    Single guy this week.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck!



Thank you!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Cort !!



Thanks!!



Bitteroot said:


> There may be trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Been to the beach and Seth's the king. Magin that.
> I'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Backkkkkkkkkkkk


You Go Girl!! gawdyousohawt!


pstrahin said:


> I hope you feel better soon Keebs!


 thanks, much better today........... learned a lesson, that's for sure............ 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eat lots of Messican food. Not only will it warm up the water, but the process of doing so also gives it a bubbling hot tub action..





rhbama3 said:


> Thank gawd, i'm finally home!
> Pouring rain all the way from Jackson, Miss to Richland, Ga. Traffic jams, wrecks, closed lanes, slow pokes, and then my windshiled wiper split. So, i'm standing in a driving t'storm outside an Autozone in Selma changing out windshiled wipers. This is after surviving the KFC in Demopolis. We got knocked out of the way by the church crowd going in the door. Stopped in Montgomery to pick up a deer stand at my BiL's and then stopped at deer camp to pick up the euro mount buck skulls. Man, my eyes are about to cross after driving all day in this mess!


 Dang Wobert, we gotta work on that voodotheygotonyou!


Sugar Plum said:


> Orientation for the Nursing Program tomorrow! Can't wait!!


 You Can (and will) DO IT!!!


Bitteroot said:


> There may be trouble.


 Hush that!!! Hey Gerg!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm a bat , batch, badcha,    Single guy this week.


AAHHHhaaaahhh, THAT explains it.................


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 10, 2012)

If its gonna rain all week. I'm gonna run outa oj.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You Can (and will) DO IT!!!



 Thank ya!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Been to the beach and Seth's the king. Magin that.
> I'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Backkkkkkkkkkkk



 I like your 'kini


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2012)

Hiya Keebs !!!



Sup Greg ???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> If its gonna rain all week. I'm gonna run outa oj.


 get more............


Sugar Plum said:


> Thank ya!!


Didja meet "Mother Earth" or has she moved on?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Greg ???


Hey good lookin, plant still down?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Greg ???




Chillin and waitin flossymae to call so I can lay me head down.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Chillin and waitin flossymae to call so I can lay me head down.


 whut she gonna call ya this time?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Didja meet "Mother Earth" or has she moved on?



I didn't run into her. I met "Mother Nature" though 

Sorry I didn't text ya back. It took 2 hours to drive what normally takes 30 minutes back home. Forgot by the time I got here...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't run into her. I met "Mother Nature" though
> 
> Sorry I didn't text ya back. It took 2 hours to drive what normally takes 30 minutes back home. Forgot by the time I got here...


That may be her........... it don't matter, Haley will have a blast, I am SURE!  It's been so long, but folks that are working there, are top notch!  No sweat, as long as you got her there & you back safe, all is good.............. 
Ya'll have a good'un, I gotta find sumthin to eat...............





























I hate my routine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2012)

FYI- "Untamed  Americas" on natgeo ... Awesome show.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That may be her........... it don't matter, Haley will have a blast, I am SURE!  It's been so long, but folks that are working there, are top notch!  No sweat, as long as you got her there & you back safe, all is good..............
> Ya'll have a good'un, I gotta find sumthin to eat...............
> 
> I hate my routine!!!!!!!!!!!!



I went to the camp for training a few years back. Awesome place. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I'd give up cussin an drinkin to know whats givin me these troubles with my hands an feet 


Howdy yall


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think I'd give up cussin an drinkin to know whats givin me these troubles with my hands an feet
> 
> 
> Howdy yall



What's wrong with your foots? 

Howdy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey good lookin, plant still down?





Yep, been down since Friday, won't start up til Tuesday, alot of those boys are losing some serious $$$.  I gotta be out here regardless, and BOYYYYYY did we have a mess tonight.  Looks like the weather has moved out finally.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What's wrong with your foots?
> 
> Howdy



Did you not read  Im jus pickin  Intense localized swelling, leading to pressure on nerves, causing pain.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Did you not read  Im jus pickin  Intense localized swelling, leading to pressure on nerves, causing pain.



I figured you were messin'. I mean, givin' up drinkin' and cussin'? Psh.  

Gotta hit the sack. I have tons to do tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I figured you were messin'. I mean, givin' up drinkin' and cussin'? Psh.
> 
> Gotta hit the sack. I have tons to do tomorrow!



I would seriously consider giving up one to make it stop 



Gonna be a long night


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2012)

Hold em til first light Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hold em til first light Unk






I'll be here !!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2012)

I've seen enough corn today to make cornbread for the whole world.
Evenin.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Been to the beach and Seth's the king. Magin that.
> I'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Backkkkkkkkkkkk





Sugar Plum said:


> I like your 'kini


It is Kinda Hawt........Pink!!



Bitteroot said:


> If its gonna rain all week. I'm gonna run outa oj.


Better to run out of the OJ than the vodka!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2012)

still no sleep


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> still no sleep



Close eyes, lay real still, dont do nothin else. Werks every time 


Mornin


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Close eyes, lay real still, dont do nothin else. Werks every time
> 
> 
> Mornin



tried it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> tried it



You didnt do that 3rd part long enough. Other than that I caint tell ya. I can sleep standin.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy Monday Drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2012)

For a Moanday with all the need rain I will not be moaning for a few.

Must have more coffee


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 11, 2012)

So much for being productive this morning....an hour and a half before I have to go to Griffin. Looks like I'll just spend it bein' lazy


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

It is kind of quiet this morning.  I hope everybody is doing ok.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Day one of my call week has begun. Got a lot of stuff needs doing, but i just wanna go back to bed. Need extra strong coffee. 
Is it supposed to rain again today? Sure is muggy out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2012)

Vacation over.
Back to makeup, fixing hair and clothes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good morning ya'll, Four day work week


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vacation over.
> Back to makeup, fixing hair and clothes.



Just curious, did ya'll clean that Bonnet shark? Have you eaten one before?
I let dozens of them pass while i was flounder gigging last year, but it sure would have been easy to stick one. Now i'm wondering if i should have.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just curious, did ya'll clean that Bonnet shark? Have you eaten one before?
> I let dozens of them pass while i was flounder gigging last year, but it sure would have been easy to stick one. Now i'm wondering if i should have.



Didn't keep anything this year. Caught a nice black tip too. Never kept a Bonnet, but have kept others. Good eats.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Even drivin the lift durin the sprinkles sux


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think i saw this woman at KFC in Demopolis, Alabama:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2012)

OH Snap, who hid my caledar, I thought today was Sunday!!!!!
no,no,no, taking a comp. day........... headed to the pool............


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OH Snap, who hid my caledar, I thought today was Sunday!!!!!
> no,no,no, taking a comp. day........... headed to the pool............



Have a good day at the pool.  It is rainy up in Coweta CO.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Have a good day at the pool.  It is rainy up in Coweta CO.


Looks like all I see is going NOrth of me......... but I'm hoping it'll run me out!  Need more rain!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Beefaroni, cole slaw, cheetos an a Gatorade


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 11, 2012)

What's up you wonderful people?  I have been to Boone and back this weekend!  You were all right!

Beautiful country, and I would move there in a heart beat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2012)

FFF hope the trip was uneventful.   Did you get on the Blue Ridge Parkway at all?   If you have the time it is a wonderful ride.  
But there is nothing on it but scenery so have a full tank and obey the speed limit they mean it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi there!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> FFF hope the trip was uneventful.   Did you get on the Blue Ridge Parkway at all?   If you have the time it is a wonderful ride.
> But there is nothing on it but scenery so have a full tank and obey the speed limit they mean it.



It was very uneventful, and I did not get on the Blue Ridge Pkwy.  If I have time when I go back in 3 weeks, I may do that.  We loved the scenery and riding around that we did.

My son was pretty excited when I left him.  Said the girls walking around campus were hawt!  I told him to leave them college girls alone!  He called me this morning and said his first night went well, he's meeting a lot of new friends, and was going to breakfast in the dining hall.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi there!!!



Hiya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hiya!



What cha' ponderin today?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> What's up you wonderful people?  I have been to Boone and back this weekend!  You were all right!
> 
> Beautiful country, and I would move there in a heart beat!



   Quick fly by...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beefaroni, cole slaw, cheetos an a Gatorade






Ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OH Snap, who hid my caledar, I thought today was Sunday!!!!!
> no,no,no, taking a comp. day........... headed to the pool............


POOL?!?!?!?!?
On Monday


pstrahin said:


> Have a good day at the pool.  It is rainy up in Coweta CO.


Got some good rain over the weekend here


Hankus said:


> Beefaroni, cole slaw, cheetos an a Gatorade


Pizza hut buffet


fitfabandfree said:


> What's up you wonderful people?  I have been to Boone and back this weekend!  You were all right!
> 
> Beautiful country, and I would move there in a heart beat!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi there!!!



What up messican


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What cha' ponderin today?



That the sun really needs to make a showing.  I hate the rainy day headaches.  

And hoping my son is getting along OK on his first day so far away from home.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...



Well hey there bonesy!  How you doin?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beefaroni, cole slaw, cheetos an a Gatorade



Uh....gross 



fitfabandfree said:


> What's up you wonderful people?  I have been to Boone and back this weekend!  You were all right!
> 
> Beautiful country, and I would move there in a heart beat!



My younger brother lives in Boone. Beautiful place. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What cha' ponderin today?



Nuttin Miguel 



boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...



Dang...which way did he go ????



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!



You aint kiddin bro



mudracing101 said:


> Got some good rain over the weekend here



Rainin good here now mudbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2012)

Two and a half inches of rain so far, with more on the way !!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> What's up you wonderful people?  I have been to Boone and back this weekend!  You were all right!
> 
> Beautiful country, and I would move there in a heart beat!



What did you do while you were there?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Two and a half inches of rain so far, with more on the way !!



Keep it coming.  We gotta a long way to go to get caught up!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What did you do while you were there?



We got there Saturday evening, and went to Calpone's for dinner and then went shopping at the outlet stores.  By that time, everything was closing up.

Saturday morning we got up and hit some of the trading post stores and did some picture taking.  Then it was time to check him into his dorm.  We just didn't have much time.  I hope we have more when I go back and get him in 3 weeks.

I am going to share a couple of pictures if I can figure out how on here.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

Howdy everyone. It's been a LONG time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy everyone. It's been a LONG time.






Hiya 'Lil Red !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy everyone. It's been a LONG time.



Howdy Shawty. That bow in your avatar is bigger than you are!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy everyone. It's been a LONG time.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya 'Lil Red !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Shawty. That bow in your avatar is bigger than you are!!






Dang Miguel, Lil Red don't wanna play wit us nomo???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya 'Lil Red !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Shawty. That bow in your avatar is bigger than you are!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Miguel, Lil Red don't wanna play wit us nomo???



I do too! I just had a problem with my phone. Lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I do too! I just had a problem with my phone. Lol.


Smack it around some, maybe it'll cooperate witcha.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> We got there Saturday evening, and went to Calpone's for dinner and then went shopping at the outlet stores.  By that time, everything was closing up.
> 
> Saturday morning we got up and hit some of the trading post stores and did some picture taking.  Then it was time to check him into his dorm.  We just didn't have much time.  I hope we have more when I go back and get him in 3 weeks.
> 
> I am going to share a couple of pictures if I can figure out how on here.



I like the old General Store on the main drag.  It kinda takes ya back in time.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Smack it around some, maybe it'll cooperate witcha.



I did. It's better now. Every now and then it throws a temper tantrum and I have to make it pick it's own switch.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy everyone. It's been a LONG time.



Cool Avatar.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I did. It's better now. Every now and then it throws a temper tantrum and I have to make it pick it's own switch.


Good evenin


pstrahin said:


> Cool Avatar.



aint it.


Rainin again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I did. It's better now. Every now and then it throws a temper tantrum and I have to make it pick it's own switch.



So,,,,,,,,,you like givin spankin's huh?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Cool Avatar.



Thank you.



mudracing101 said:


> Good evenin
> 
> 
> aint it.
> ...



Thank you. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So,,,,,,,,,you like givin spankin's huh?



Oh hush! Lol


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So,,,,,,,,,you like givin spankin's huh?




  u loud ta ax dat?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> u loud ta ax dat?



Yeah he can, them fluffy messicans get away with anything.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Howdy everyone. It's been a LONG time.



Hey miss Belle. 

How ya been ?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> u loud ta ax dat?





Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah he can, them fluffy messicans get away with anything.



Yeah. He can ask. He's....well....he's....okay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yeah. He can ask. He's....well....he's....okay.



Hmmmppphhhhh, pouting and stomping away, a la shawty style...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah he can, them fluffy messicans get away with anything.



Shush it Bilbo Baggins...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss Belle.
> 
> How ya been ?



Good. How are you?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmppphhhhh, pouting and stomping away, a la shawty style...



Make sure you shake a tiny fist in the air and say, "As God is my , I will never be Mexican again!"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Bilbo Baggins...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Bilbo Baggins...



Idn't Bilbo Baggins an iddy biddy Hobbit?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Idn't Bilbo Baggins an iddy biddy Hobbit?



yep


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Cool Avatar.



X2...love the avatar!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> X2...love the avatar!



Thanks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh lawd! My head hurts. I sure hope all this Nursing stuff works out. It looks like I'm gonna take a 1k hit out of pocket right off the bat. Guess I'd better go apply for some more loans. Suddenly, the mom-car doesn't seem like such a good idea for driving back and forth to school....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! My head hurts. I sure hope all this Nursing stuff works out. It looks like I'm gonna take a 1k hit out of pocket right off the bat. Guess I'd better go apply for some more loans. Suddenly, the mom-car doesn't seem like such a good idea for driving back and forth to school....



CORT...
How you doin girl ? 
I never got your pics in the Nurse outfit. 
I sent you my LEO pics.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> CORT...
> How you doin girl ?
> I never got your pics in the Nurse outfit.
> I sent you my LEO pics.



NEIL!! I never got any pics  I don't have a uniform yet. Have to order that soon. 

How you been? It's CRAZY here. Trying to figure out how we're gonna pay for all this....oh lawd....


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! My head hurts. I sure hope all this Nursing stuff works out. It looks like I'm gonna take a 1k hit out of pocket right off the bat. Guess I'd better go apply for some more loans. Suddenly, the mom-car doesn't seem like such a good idea for driving back and forth to school....



I think it is great that your gonna be a nurse.  Hang in there!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> CORT...
> How you doin girl ?
> I never got your *pics in the Nurse outfit*.
> I sent you my LEO pics.



Pictures are nice!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> NEIL!! I never got any pics  I don't have a uniform yet. Have to order that soon.
> 
> How you been? It's CRAZY here. Trying to figure out how we're gonna pay for all this....oh lawd....



Trust me it will all work out. If I had a dollar for everytime we have said how are we ever going to afford this I would be one rich dude. 

We aint rich but we are treadin' water ( most of the time).


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2012)

Sup yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup yall



Howdy Slip. Whats new ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 11, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think it is great that your gonna be a nurse.  Hang in there!



Thanks! It'll be interesting to see how the year pans out. But it'll be worth it.



pstrahin said:


> Pictures are nice!



I promise I'll post some as soon as I get uniforms 



Sterlo58 said:


> Trust me it will all work out. If I had a dollar for everytime we have said how are we ever going to afford this I would be one rich dude.
> 
> We aint rich but we are treadin' water ( most of the time).



I hear ya. I just filed applications for a few loans. I hate to borrow money for stuff, but it'll be better than being broke the rest of the year. And I can pay it back in my own time.



slip said:


> Sup yall



Howdy, Slip!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got home from da Big House. Man! What a torrential downpour i watched from the 2nd story winders. Flash flood at the intersection behind the hospital and these idiots were hitting the water at 30mph. They were kicking up some huge splashes.
Bout time to break out the big bowls and start cleaning 25 pounds of cleaned crawfish.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! My head hurts. I sure hope all this Nursing stuff works out. It looks like I'm gonna take a 1k hit out of pocket right off the bat. Guess I'd better go apply for some more loans. Suddenly, the mom-car doesn't seem like such a good idea for driving back and forth to school....



...and it's pink!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thanks!



Where'd you get the invisible arrow?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> CORT...
> How you doin girl ?
> I never got your pics in the Nurse outfit.
> I sent you my LEO pics.





Sugar Plum said:


> NEIL!! I never got any pics  I don't have a uniform yet. Have to order that soon.
> 
> How you been? It's CRAZY here. Trying to figure out how we're gonna pay for all this....oh lawd....



So no uniform...got pics???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Artmom (Jun 11, 2012)

*Sooooooooooooooooo-*

Hiya all!
What's goin' on in here tonight?


----------



## Artmom (Jun 11, 2012)

*Awwwwwwwwww...*

Looks like nobody's home


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Looks like nobody's home



Hey ...I am just lurking. How are you?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Hiya all!
> What's goin' on in here tonight?



Hey lady! LTNS

Where ya been?


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Slip. Whats new ?


Not much, How bout you?


Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks! It'll be interesting to see how the year pans out. But it'll be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Artmom said:


> Hiya all!
> What's goin' on in here tonight?



Hey Artmom, how have you been?


----------



## huntinstuff (Jun 11, 2012)

Evening folks! Thought i would drop in and say hello.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Seems today is the day of the missing. First miz belle an then miz Artmom. Think I'll have a drink an set a spell......kinda see who else may swing by


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Evening folks! Thought i would drop in and say hello.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Evening folks! Thought i would drop in and say hello.


Well then .... Hello.


Hankus said:


> Seems today is the day of the missing. First miz belle an then miz Artmom. Think I'll have a drink an set a spell......kinda see who else may swing by



Hows it going Hankus.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2012)

:ei almost died a minit ago........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... there was a spider in my shirt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seems today is the day of the missing. First miz belle an then miz Artmom. Think I'll have a drink an set a spell......kinda see who else may swing by


That is kind of odd!!.............Sup Drankus!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Well then .... Hello.
> 
> 
> Hows it going Hankus.



Finally dry 



Seth carter said:


> :ei almost died a minit ago........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... there was a spider in my shirt



Which reminds me....,..didn't boneboy have some kinda spider pet 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> That is kind of odd!!.............Sup Drankus!!



Drinkin a couple Michelobs  Could place bets on a few that I know wont post


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Lissenin to Rehab wonderin if that makes me a poser when pandora throws in sime Skynyrd. Is that random or reassertion I'm not posin hard as most


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Finally dry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>



Jus makin sure ya don't sleep tight tonite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lissenin to Rehab wonderin if that makes me a poser when pandora throws in sime Skynyrd. Is that random or reassertion I'm not posin hard as most


You ever heard of Blackberry Smoke??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ever heard of Blackberry Smoke??



Yessir. Missed em at SOTW


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus makin sure ya don't sleep tight tonite



goood job


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2012)

Guard da fort. Don`t let em in. Them uns that do scuff em up. I gotta find somwhere as to lay down. Ya`ll lemme alone...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Guard da fort. Don`t let em in. Them uns that do scuff em up. I gotta find somwhere as to lay down. Ya`ll lemme alone...



No problem Nic. I'll keep Smith an Wesson on guard


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yessir. Missed em at SOTW


I went to school with one of them Fellers!!......Brit Turner the drummer 



Nicodemus said:


> Guard da fort. Don`t let em in. Them uns that do scuff em up. I gotta find somwhere as to lay down. Ya`ll lemme alone...


Later Nick!!.........Hope that missing toof don't bother ya too much tomorrow!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 11, 2012)

What was i thinking?!
25 pounds of cleaned crawfish is equal to 2 quart bags of meat? Sure, i ate a FEW but i sure expected a little more. Hands are killing me, but i sure look forward to making crawfish soup again. 
Time to go nighty night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good Morning Fellow Drivelers.

Well today has got to be better than yesterday.   For the past 30 hours or so, I have been in bed OR in the bathroom.  I somehow got a really bad case of the screaming diarrhea that just body-slammed me.  I just felt so bad that it was difficult to hold my head up.  Note to self.............don't eat anymore tossed salads for a while.  I definitely need to lose some weight BUT this surely isn't the way to do it.   

Thankfully, I feel a little better this morning so maybe I can get some work done today that I desperately need to complete.  

Hope all of you will have a good day.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

Screaming trots huh?   Hope ya feel better!   Morning all!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2012)

Mornin, EE an boneboy. Now EE stay away from me


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Nothin` like takin` a double dose of prescription pain killer, and then find out you`re allergic to it. Gonna end up killin` myself one day.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nothin` like takin` a double dose of prescription pain killer, and then find out you`re allergic to it. Gonna end up killin` myself one day.



Yep, that sux


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nothin` like takin` a double dose of prescription pain killer, and then find out you`re allergic to it. Gonna end up killin` myself one day.



Well if ya wanta put em aside for any reason...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Mornin ery one.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

Mornin Dribblers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2012)

Mernin ba-donkey-donks....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good morning ya'll, must be a bug going around , hope it dont find me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I don't want what EE had.  

mornin' all you id10t's.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mornin

There is something strange outside. Everything is bright. Could it be...yes...it is...sunshine. Wow we got a lot of rain here at the house.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Fellow Drivelers.
> 
> Note to self............_*.don't eat anymore tossed salads for a while.*_
> 
> Hope all of you will have a good day.


 That hit my house this weekend too, some worse than others, then found out it had been mentioned on the news!

Hi folks, back to the grind!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That hit my house this weekend too, some worse than others, then found out it had been mentioned on the news!
> 
> Hi folks, back to the grind!



Speaking of grind here is the morning blend


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin
> 
> There is something strange outside. Everything is bright. Could it be...yes...it is...sunshine. Wow we got a lot of rain here at the house.


Looks like the bottom could fall out any minute here.


Keebs said:


> That hit my house this weekend too, some worse than others, then found out it had been mentioned on the news!
> 
> Hi folks, back to the grind!



Bout time you came back, the phones were ringing off the hook yesterday, and i was busy as all get out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Speaking of grind here is the morning blend


 Just what I needed!


mudracing101 said:


> Looks like the bottom could fall out any minute here.
> 
> Bout time you came back, the phones were ringing off the hook yesterday, and i was busy as all get out.


Check out the radar!
 I knew you could handle it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

radar shows no rain but it looks like it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> radar shows no rain but it looks like it


it's headed this way.......... checked the rain gauge on the way out, showed another 1/2 inch........ I think that has me up to either 3.5 or 4.5 since it started the end of last week...... haven't had to water the garden in days now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> radar shows no rain but it looks like it



same here, Mudbro. Quite muggy too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nothin` like takin` a double dose of prescription pain killer, and then find out you`re allergic to it. Gonna end up killin` myself one day.


easy hoss dont go u killin yer self


Hankus said:


> Yep, that sux


mernin hankus


boneboy96 said:


> Well if ya wanta put em aside for any reason...


 mernin sir


pstrahin said:


> Mornin ery one.


what up


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Dribblers.


jus workin.......sanding hrd wood floors



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin ba-donkey-donks....


mernin  


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, must be a bug going around , hope it dont find me.


mud 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I don't want what EE had.
> 
> mornin' all you id10t's.


what!?!?


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin
> 
> There is something strange outside. Everything is bright. Could it be...yes...it is...sunshine. Wow we got a lot of rain here at the house.


ssshhhh (rain makes corn) rain is a good thang


Keebs said:


> That hit my house this weekend too, some worse than others, then found out it had been mentioned on the news!
> 
> Hi folks, back to the grind!


mernin 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Speaking of grind here is the morning blend



thankya


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> easy hoss dont go u killin yer selfmernin hankus mernin sirwhat up
> jus workin.......sanding hrd wood floorsmernin  mud what!?!?
> ssshhhh (rain makes corn) rain is a good thang mernin
> thankya


 Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mornin erybody.





Vacation withdrawal


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mornin folks...jumping in feet first. If I start drowning, someone throw me a flotation device.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Mornin folks...jumping in feet first. If I start drowning, someone throw me a flotation device.


Welcome to the zoo thread, Mrs. Daisy! 
Just stand up. They don't allow us in the deep end of the pool.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 do like I do......... don't go on one & you can't get withdrawals!
Read back, I sent you & the Mr. a thank you post complete with picture!


GrlsHnt2 said:


> Mornin folks...jumping in feet first. If I start drowning, someone throw me a flotation device.


<---drink of your choice......... <--------something to snack on........... lemme see if I can find a flotation device...... oh wait, here's bama, you can use him........ 


rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the zoo thread, Mrs. Daisy!
> Just stand up. They don't allow us in the deep end of the pool.


 hey Wobert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> do like I do......... don't go on one & you can't get withdrawals!
> Read back, I sent you & the Mr. a thank you post complete with picture!
> 
> <---drink of your choice......... <--------something to snack on........... lemme see if I can find a flotation device...... oh wait, here's bama, you can use him........
> ...



Hey, purty lady!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the zoo thread, Mrs. Daisy!
> Just stand up. They don't allow us in the deep end of the pool.



I think I am gonna change my name! :


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I think I am gonna change my name! :



Y i like it


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's headed this way.......... checked the rain gauge on the way out, showed another 1/2 inch........ I think that has me up to either 3.5 or 4.5 since it started the end of last week...... haven't had to water the garden in days now!


 yep, aint had to water the maters in a week


rhbama3 said:


> same here, Mudbro. Quite muggy too.


Yes sir , bad muggy


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin erybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im leaving Friday on a mini vac. 


GrlsHnt2 said:


> Mornin folks...jumping in feet first. If I start drowning, someone throw me a flotation device.



MMMMMMMMMmm........ stand up silly


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)

time to head to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Later bamer


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y i like it



which one?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> do like I do......... don't go on one & you can't get withdrawals!
> Read back, I sent you & the Mr. a thank you post complete with picture!
> 
> Found it. Looks good on ya!
> ...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Mornin folks...jumping in feet first. If I start drowning, someone throw me a flotation device.



Glad you jumped in, the water is great.  

Ifin ya start to go under, we'll pull ya up!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, purty lady!





mudracing101 said:


> Im leaving Friday on a mini vac.


 AGAIN????????


rhbama3 said:


> time to head to work. See ya'll later!


 Later, WobertWoo!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found it. Looks good on ya!


 thanya!  Give the Mr. a hug for me, k?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


 Forget your drink?   I'll share........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> which one?



GrlsHnt2
thats my daughters fafavorit sayin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Forget your drink?   I'll share........



Thanks I knew I could count on you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Thanks I knew I could count on you


 that's right!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Here,  you need a break already!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally, some relief from yesterdays ordeal!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Finally, some relief from yesterdays ordeal!


 I was wondering if I needed to make a likker store run & come rescue you! Ida done that for you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


 don't tell me..... you too have a short week with a mini-vacation in sight?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I was wondering if I needed to make a likker store run & come rescue you! Ida done that for you!





I know you would have, and thank you kindly for that. 

I wasn`t able to sleep none last night, but that`s fixed now, and I`ll probably be gone any time now. For a spell.

Happiness is Demerol.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't tell me..... you too have a short week with a mini-vacation in sight?



I have a 5 day weekend coming up......of next Monday through Wednesday


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm hawngry


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

11:26.

oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I know you would have, and thank you kindly for that.
> 
> I wasn`t able to sleep none last night, but that`s fixed now, and I`ll probably be gone any time now. For a spell.
> 
> Happiness is Demerol.


 Now THAT is some goooood stuff!!  but be careful with it too!


hdm03 said:


> I have a 5 day weekend coming up......of next Monday through Wednesday


 lucky dawg.........


pstrahin said:


> 11:26.
> 
> oops, wrong thread.


 don't start dat mess in heah!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Now THAT is some goooood stuff!!  but be careful with it too!
> 
> lucky dawg.........
> 
> don't start dat mess in heah!





Right now I`d take on a 14 foot gator with a Tabor blade in one hand, and my pet `hawk in the other. It just kicked in...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > do like I do......... don't go on one & you can't get withdrawals!
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2012)

i would rather be fishin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin




Me too, but right now I doubt I could find the river.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Right now I`d take on a 14 foot gator with a Tabor blade in one hand, and my pet `hawk in the other. It just kicked in...


 I'm callin da Redhead, you ain't safe to be alone or even out at the barn by yourself, heck, not even in the garden or the chicken house, oh heck, I might as well just come babysit ya myself!


mudracing101 said:


> Very small one this time, more of a road trip    incoming!!!!!
> I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO DO THAT
> 
> Glad to hear
> ...


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

did somebody say something about the clock being fixed in here??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> did somebody say something about the clock being fixed in here??


 it's always right in here...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too, but right now I doubt I could find the river.





rydert said:


> did somebody say something about the clock being fixed in here??



A fried spam sammwich with cheese and mustard would be good right about now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm callin da Redhead, you ain't safe to be alone or even out at the barn by yourself, heck, not even in the garden or the chicken house, oh heck, I might as well just come babysit ya myself!





I ain`t goin` nowhere. I got 2 knives, one of my pistols, my 22 rifle, and Gabriel right within reach as I type this. 

Oh, and Bo is settin` here with me, snorin` like a Stihl chainsaw with a bad plug.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A fried spam sammwich with cheese and mustard would be good right about now




oh yeah....SPAM with MUSTARD


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too, but right now I doubt I could find the river.



u n the clouds


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> u n the clouds





Can`t remember.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t goin` nowhere. I got 2 knives, one of my pistols, my 22 rifle, and Gabriel right within reach as I type this.
> 
> Oh, and Bo is settin` here with me, snorin` like a Stihl chainsaw with a bad plug.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A fried spam sammwich with cheese and mustard would be good right about now



Son what you tawlkin bout, that wood sure hit the spot!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Man,, i give Les one lil mission involving Mustard, the Queen, and .. well i better not say for security reasons and i aint seen him in a week


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Man,, i give Les one lil mission involving Mustard, the Queen, and .. well i better not say for security reasons and i aint seen him in a week



I heard he was havin some cosmetic surgery.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I heard he was havin some cosmetic surgery.



Well when you're in deep undercover sometimes ya got to do what ya got to do


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Man,, i give Les one lil mission involving Mustard, the Queen, and .. well i better not say for security reasons and i aint seen him in a week





pstrahin said:


> I heard he was havin some cosmetic surgery.





mudracing101 said:


> Well when you're in deep undercover sometimes ya got to do what ya got to do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember.



Dang Nic, I aint never seen ya this happy. Must be some powerful good stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Nic, I aint never seen ya this happy. Must be some powerful good stuff.





I be happy...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Man,, i give Les one lil mission involving Mustard, the Queen, and .. well i better not say for security reasons and i aint seen him in a week





pstrahin said:


> I heard he was havin some cosmetic surgery.





Les Miles said:


>


 I knew he couldn't stay under!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Nic, I aint never seen ya this happy. Must be some powerful good stuff.


 Sista, I can vouch, it IS some gooooood stuff!  I can't take many of them strong meds when I've had surgeries, but that is one I request!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I be happy...





I had a visual of a mean lookin ole mountain man skippin and singin across the yard.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had a visual of a mean lookin ole mountain man skippin and singin across the yard.





Sangin` maybe, but my runin`, jumpin` and skippin days are long gone.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2012)

Burger, cheetos, orange gatorade an a Reeses fastbreak


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sangin` maybe, but my runin`, jumpin` and skippin days are long gone.



do you feel pretty?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had a visual of a mean lookin ole mountain man skippin and singin across the yard.


 ohmy, 


Nicodemus said:


> Sangin` maybe, but my runin`, jumpin` and skippin days are long gone.


 no, but I can picture it!


Hankus said:


> Burger, cheetos, orange gatorade an a Reeses fastbreak


 food of the gods?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had a visual of a mean lookin ole mountain man skippin and singin across the yard.



And he was also wearing his pink tutu. 

Ban me please...


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> GrlsHnt2
> thats my daughters fafavorit sayin



I like it too!

I am changing my other name. Daisy :


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> do you feel pretty?





I do not. Never have either.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I do not. Never have either.



suuurrreee


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

Quick fly by...howdy all!   Mandy, saw ya in ur pink kini...    Looks like a nice time was had by all.     Nic, U remember to keep it between the lines when ur out and about!     Mud & Blood...   Now wheres Triple F?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> suuurrreee





Do you like it here??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> do you feel pretty?





Les Miles said:


> And he was also wearing his pink tutu.
> 
> Ban me please...





Seth carter said:


> suuurrreee






Nic, want me to handle these two for ya?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you like it here??


 Git'em Nic, both of them!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...howdy all!   Mandy, saw ya in ur pink kini...    Looks like a nice time was had by all.     Nic, U remember to keep it between the lines when ur out and about!     Mud & Blood...   Now wheres Triple F?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

And Keebs darling...we need to talk!     Les, U behave or no more Mustard 4 U!     Hankus...hold down the fort...it tends to float off.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you like it here??



very much


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I do not. Never have either.



You ain look it either


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



What...I've never seen ya in a pink kini...what can I say?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And he was also wearing his pink tutu.
> 
> Ban me please...



He made me do it nic it was his idea!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> What...I've never seen ya in a pink kini...what can I say?



What about my shark.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


ahhh, the mission was a success.......... took ya long enuff


boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...howdy all!   Mandy, saw ya in ur pink kini...    Looks like a nice time was had by all.     Nic, U remember to keep it between the lines when ur out and about!     Mud & Blood...   Now wheres Triple F?





Nicodemus said:


> Do you like it here??





Keebs said:


> Nic, want me to handle these two for ya?


One of em just got back



Hankus said:


> You ain look it either


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And Keebs darling...we need to talk!     Les, U behave or no more Mustard 4 U!     Hankus...hold down the fort...it tends to float off.



I'll weight it down wid beer n ice


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And Keebs darling...we need to talk!     Les, U behave or no more Mustard 4 U!     Hankus...hold down the fort...it tends to float off.


Were ya wanna meet to talk???


boneboy96 said:


> What...I've never seen ya in a pink kini...what can I say?


 and you never, ever will!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What about my shark.


 It weren't as purty as you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What about my shark.



Shark What is this shark you keep talkin about


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2012)

Lunch is over................back on my head


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Zaxby's buffalo chicken plate


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's buffalo chicken plate


 Ida traded my baked cheekun & rice & butter beans for that......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lunch is over................back on my head


I uummm, uuuhhh............. oh never mind............


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Some Healthy Choice frozen dinner thing.  Better than a sharp stick in the eye!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Some Healthy Choice frozen dinner thing.  Better than a sharp stick in the eye!


and better than doing without!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and better than doing without!



Yes it is.  I am more fortunate than some, that is for sure!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Shark What is this shark you keep talkin about






cheese burger and value fry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and better than doing without!



Not by much


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Bunch of post changing crusty-guts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> cheese burger and value fry.



 just read your sig line


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of post changing crusty-guts.



When where


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yes it is.  I am more fortunate than some, that is for sure!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> cheese burger and value fry.


 sista, that was his way of hittin on you!


mudracing101 said:


> Not by much


some of them ain't half bad!


Les Miles said:


> Bunch of post changing crusty-guts.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2012)

did the grinch pass out?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sista, that was his way of hittin on you!



Ding, ding, ding we have a winner


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> did the grinch pass out?



with a big ole smile on his face.


----------



## rydert (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> did the grinch pass out?



He might be over in DDD's  thread figuring out how he gonna eat that black panther.............


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> When where



Somebody behind the curtain added "Ban me please" to my post #883

 ------> Nic


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> did the grinch pass out?


 even if he did, you'd best behave............


mudracing101 said:


> Ding, ding, ding we have a winner


 I know how you are............. 
REALLY!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> did the grinch pass out?



Prolly curled up next to the hound dog snoring like a plugged up grizzly bar!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

I know how you are............. 
REALLY![/QUOTE]

REALLY......


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Somebody behind the curtain added "Ban me please" to my post #883
> 
> ------> Nic



I saw it....I thought you did it!!!



you can't blame Nic, he is in a medically induced haze


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 11:26.
> 
> oops, wrong thread.



 IDIOTS!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Prolly curled up next to the hound dog snoring like a plugged up grizzly bar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

Picked up a sweet lil Ruger 10/22 with a 30 round mag, synthetic camo stock.  Fun to shoot !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Picked up a sweet lil Ruger 10/22 with a 30 round mag, synthetic camo stock.  Fun to shoot !!!


 now that sounds right up my alley!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now that sounds right up my alley!





I'm gonna let Dawn try her out this evening !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna let Dawn try her out this evening !!!


 Video it, Dawn'll make that thang look Hawt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna let Dawn try her out this evening !!!



FUN! 
Got a little Ruger LC9 haven't even shot yet. It's just my size though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Video it, Dawn'll make that thang look Hawt!






Gonna be hard to do with me hiding behind a VERY large tree . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> IDIOTS!



I lyke spankins!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be hard to do with me hiding behind a VERY large tree . . .


 I swaunee, man!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> FUN!
> Got a little Ruger LC9 haven't even shot yet. It's just my size though.


 Never shot it??  git yourself down to Dulieville, I got some targets to practice on! 
(may can even set them up & shoot from the pool!)


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> (may can even set them up & shoot from the pool!)



that sounds like my kinda party, thanks for the invite keebs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Never shot it??  git yourself down to Dulieville, I got some targets to practice on!
> (may can even set them up & shoot from the pool!)



Be there just as soon as I can!

Cannon Ball.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Be there just as soon as I can!
> 
> Cannon Ball.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

I have GOT to finish up our taxes today, or Dawn's gonna choot me . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have GOT to finish up our taxes today, or Dawn's gonna choot me . . .



And you just bought her a Ruger 10/22 with a 30 round clip?  What wuz you thankin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> And you just bought her a Ruger 10/22 with a 30 round clip?  What wuz you thankin?





I bought it for me, thought I'd let her choot it, not so good idea huh????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be hard to do with me hiding behind a VERY large tree . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Be there just as soon as I can!
> 
> Cannon Ball.



Look at that lil splash....... Move over girl, CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bought it for me, thought I'd let her choot it, not so good idea huh????



It may be the best idea you have had all day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Look at that lil splash....... Move over girl, CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



KEEBS................. get the water hose. Mud's done splashed all the water out. 
I got water up my nose.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2012)

4 score and 7 beers ago


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> It may be the best idea you have had all day






I'll take it !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KEEBS................. get the water hose. Mud's done splashed all the water out.
> I got water up my nose.


 dang his hide, we'll fix him........... 


blood on the ground said:


> 4 score and 7 beers ago


 you had 7 more beers than ya got now?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Ima tell ya.  Healthy Choice General So what cheeken didn't last long.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KEEBS................. get the water hose. Mud's done splashed all the water out.
> I got water up my nose.






pstrahin said:


> Ima tell ya.  Healthy Choice General So what cheeken didn't last long.



nevermind , figured it out


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

for


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

This


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

one


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

to be


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Done


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

tired


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

of seeing


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

seth


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

and the


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

in the


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

same


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

sentence


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



You still eating out the same bag


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You still eating out the same bag



Mebbe


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Theres


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

a tear


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

in my


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

2:58


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

beer cause


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

2:59


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

i'm cryin


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

for ya dear


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

3:00


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2012)

Yall aint killed this one yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

keep


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall aint killed this one yet?


 workin on it boss!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> keep


it  up


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it  up


Mud


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mud


you'll have us there


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'll have us there


in no time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mud



yes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> 3:00


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

8 to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

7 ..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

6........................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 got the next one ready?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

is this thing done yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 12, 2012)

5..................................


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

8 more to


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2012)

quitin time


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

Never mind..........................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

what about now?


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> nevermind , figured it out



took me a couple reads too


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

Last post?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 12, 2012)

This is the last post


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Last post?


 mehbe


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mehbe



or mehbe knot!


----------

